# Pictures of you + your sig. other :)



## zeroxstar (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought this might be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here are a few of me and my babay:

a few years ago at a wedding...





in miami about a year or two ago...





most recent, about a month ago:






Post yours I want to see them!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 24, 2008)

Well hes not my boyfriend anymore, he's my ex. But he was my baby


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jul 24, 2008)

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...Picture023.jpg
http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...cture024-3.jpg
we so cuuuuuute


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 24, 2008)

What a cute idea for a thread!
Here are some photos of my bf of almost three years and I....

Our first anniversary:






More recent picture (2008):






And a throwback picture of when he still had braces (which I thought was so ADORABLE!):


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Well hes not my boyfriend anymore, he's my ex. But he was my baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awwww i'm sorry


----------



## deven.marie (Jul 24, 2008)

yay this is a cute thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here we are at the kanye concert a couple months ago:





and this is the most recent pic, i have no makeup on!!!





i love couples, you guys are all so cute


----------



## smaxwell01 (Jul 24, 2008)

This is my hubby and I last year, June 23, 2007......






and this is us a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 24, 2008)

Aww everyone is so cute!

Hmmmm lets see.. (he wouldn't like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Few years ago-





More recent-
Everyone needs a "kissin' pic" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even if it's soooooo inappropriate to post it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








^Yeah, he was laughing


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 24, 2008)

This is the only one I could find of us & it was a year or so ago! He hates his picture taken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I hate this picture of me!)


----------



## rbella (Jul 24, 2008)

Tis so sweet:






EDA: This angle makes me look like a biggin'....


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 24, 2008)

its my avatar but here goes it...
/Users/mercedeswarren/Desktop/P1310115.JPG
Our wedding day 1/31/08

and now for us in true form...

/Users/mercedeswarren/Desktop/P2030020.JPG

it was like 5 am and we were on our way to our honeymoon in the poconos.


----------



## ppalada (Jul 24, 2008)

me and my hunnie of 2 years!! 

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...mageID=7161245


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 24, 2008)

YAY, I get to show him off!







this was in Dec/January. :]







this is most recent, from our last date together. :]







^ my fav piccy with him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














the last 3 are from Valentine's!

okay I better stop now, I'm gettin a little too photo happy!


----------



## pratbc (Jul 24, 2008)

Awwww, all of these pics are absolutely adorable!  Makes me wish for a second that I wasn't single.....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 24, 2008)

Cute pictures everyone, I love this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's some of me and my husband (been married 11 months, together for 6 years)

This was taken on our honeymoon





This one was a month or so ago in Niagara Falls


----------



## concertina (Jul 24, 2008)

Okay, this picture is *so old* but its one of my favorites...

Me and the hubby (then boyfriend) being silly...2001 I think?





That was 2 years before we got married, and 4 years after we started dating...I don't have any more recent pictures on this computer, but I'll see if I can't find some tonight...


----------



## Purity (Jul 24, 2008)

This is a picture from when me and my boyfriend Fredrik (since 2½ years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) just had met in 2005, before he was my bf. We did a school show together, and we took some promo pictures for it, so that's why we're wearing the bright yellow working trousers 




(I'm wearing heels in this picture, I reach just under his chin otherwise)

A picture of us snowboarding in 2006:





And this is a recent picture from this summer


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jul 24, 2008)

Cor blimey, Your feller is a real looker Purity.

I think I might take a trip to Sweden and see what I can grab for myself. lol


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 24, 2008)

Me and the hubs when we got married 7 years ago. 




Here's Klassy McKlasserson looking at the cake he just dropped on my boobs.


----------



## Willa (Jul 24, 2008)

@ smaxwell01 : your bouquet was soooo wonderful!!!

You all are very cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My man doesnt want me to put our pics online


----------



## preciouscharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Cute pix everyone!!
Here's us, going on 4 years! I love my hubby.









​


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 24, 2008)

This is me and my hubby..been married for 3 years...together for 10!!


----------



## saab (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zeroxstar* 

 
_I thought this might be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here are a few of me and my babay:

a few years ago at a wedding...





in miami about a year or two ago...





most recent, about a month ago:






Post yours I want to see them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
hey i found you here i am sanamabhi from LJ and you are gorgeous !!

love all the pics !!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Jul 24, 2008)

Ohmygoshhhhhhhh everyone is so cute! I feel so young suddenly because I am not married and nowhere close, buuuuttt, I have been with my boy for like, three years so does that count for something? hahahaa 
no pic though, wrong computer!


----------



## trip75 (Jul 24, 2008)

Me and my beau...almost 3 years.
I am making a stupid face in the second one...not sure why though.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 24, 2008)

This is me and the hubster. I love him so.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 24, 2008)

My significant other and I:





Haha, I wish!!!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 24, 2008)

^^ Hahahaha. That made me laugh.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Jul 25, 2008)

This is me and my hubby (fianc_é_/husband) Mike. He had Cystic Fibrosis and while waiting for a lung transplant this January, he very suddenly and (despite his health) very unexpectedly passed away. We were together for seven years. We were high school sweethearts. I call him my fianc_é_/husband because we had been engaged but when he was in the ICU, before he passed away, he was in a coma and before I had him removed from life support, I had a small commitment ceremony. So legally we weren't married but as far as I am concerned and anyone who knew us, we are married. I miss him so very much but I thought this post was such a cute idea and wanted to share! He was and is the most amazing person I have ever met! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These first couple of photos were the last we had together. They were taken on New Year's Eve, just a few days before he passed away.














These were earlier in our relationship.​ 




















I'm sorry I posted so many photos! I miss him so much and I guess I just love an excuse to see his face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## rbella (Jul 25, 2008)

That is really touching.  Thank you for sharing that with us.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saab* 

 
_hey i found you here i am sanamabhi from LJ and you are gorgeous !!

love all the pics !!_

 
hey hun! 
aww thanks!!


----------



## Purity (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_Cor blimey, Your feller is a real looker Purity.

I think I might take a trip to Sweden and see what I can grab for myself. lol_

 





 *feels proud of my handsome man*


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

hawaiian_mele thank you for sharing about your loss.  You two look like a happy couple!


----------



## smaxwell01 (Jul 25, 2008)

Willa-- Thanks for the comment about the flowers. I loved them. You can't really tell in the pics but there were pearls weaved throughout the bouquet. It was freakin' heavy!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 25, 2008)

These are from my last bday.....I love this dude so bad, he calls me Bubblegum and I call him MINE, lol.  That sharing the big alcoholic drink was classic.  good times.....

Attachment 6275
Attachment 6276


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 26, 2008)

One year anniversary, yeah we were pretty buzzed at this point:


----------



## Hilly (Jul 26, 2008)

These are the first pics of Paul and I when we started dating...so April 2005. I got really drunk that night oops. This was at a bar at our university.

Peep that white eyeliner yo! LOL






http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...illy769/h7.jpg


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 26, 2008)

**pic heavy**
my honey bunches(of oats!)




new years eve 2007!





those drinks caught up to me, FAST! lol, buzzed n' matching hats sometime in Mar 08 *I think*





Electric Daisy Carnival 08





most recent, July 04 2008 on our way to club 1015 Folsom!


----------



## red (Jul 26, 2008)

he's going to freaking kill me LOL LOL











January 2008


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_**pic heavy**
my honey bunches(of oats!)





new years eve 2007!





those drinks caught up to me, FAST! lol, buzzed n' matching hats sometime in Mar 08 *I think*





Electric Daisy Carnival 08





most recent, July 04 2008 on our way to club 1015 Folsom!_

 
you are adorable!
we seem to frequent alot of the same places, i'm at 1015 whenever my bf has a gig (he's a dj) or an event, and we normally go to EDC except the last year cause we had a wedding. do you live in sf?


----------



## TDoll (Jul 26, 2008)

Me 'n' hubs.  We've been together for going on 5 years now, married since Feb '08!

At a wedding






This is who we really are...lol...being silly on vacation...





That same night...





Going to another wedding....





OLD picture...at a car show






and finally, at OUR wedding....








Ok, so we have a lot of pictures....I got carried away


----------



## User93 (Jul 27, 2008)

its amazing how beautiful are couples here.. You all look simply awesome. Im so glad for you guys.. I felt like making personal comments to everyone, but then realised it would take me ages, as you all look simply perfect. *me starts singing "can you feel the love tonight" from Lion King


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 27, 2008)

@zeroxstar: I live pretty close, San Jose to be exact! This year was actually my first trip to EDC! I FELL IN LOVE haha! Seriously, my favorite things are electronic music and carnivals and to have them together was a dream! Def going to be a regular now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's awesome your bf's a dj! What's his name? Do you live in or around SF too?


----------



## rbella (Jul 27, 2008)

^^^OMG!  San Jose is my favorite place in the whole world.  My best friend has a house in the hills overlooking the beach there.  Love it!  BTW, Dreamer, you look EXACTLY like Vanessa Hudgens.  She is gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_@zeroxstar: I live pretty close, San Jose to be exact! This year was actually my first trip to EDC! I FELL IN LOVE haha! Seriously, my favorite things are electronic music and carnivals and to have them together was a dream! Def going to be a regular now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's awesome your bf's a dj! What's his name? Do you live in or around SF too?_

 
Technically i live in Fairfield, but i'm normally in Pleasanton where my bf lives! my bf's name is Ross.Fm he's playing at 1015 again soon i believe, in august. but yeah, we're always in SF too


----------



## dollbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

My Senior Prom in 2002.



*FAST FOWARD 6 YEARS LATER...*







the boy and I in Miami last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Us in Disney last year (I had braces so I didn't smile haha) Phew, it was sooo hot too!


We just passed our 7 year anniversary two weeks ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE HIM more and more everyday.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zeroxstar* 

 
_Technically i live in Fairfield, but i'm normally in Pleasanton where my bf lives! my bf's name is Ross.Fm he's playing at 1015 again soon i believe, in august. but yeah, we're always in SF too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh that's still pretty close! We head out to SF cuz that's where the fun usually is. I swear I've heard of your bf before I just can't put my finger on where...but anyhow I checked his myspace and he rocks! Love all of his music, he's gained a fan! Is he going to be DJing at LoveFest? I know my bf and I are going for sure! I think we're going to Skills Carnival at the end of Aug as well


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 28, 2008)

^ yeah, he's definitely playing on one of the floats, we've had a float every year for the past 4-5 & we will have one again this year - i believe it will be either for his radio show (the bounce) or his record label (vibrance) we may go to the skills party after too, not sure! haha i'll tell him you liked his music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



are you on myspace? you should add me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/741239


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 28, 2008)

this is me and my fiancé! We've been engaged for 1.5 years and dating 3 years before that! I absolutely loooooove him to death. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We always have tons of fun together and are super silly and crazy. I can't wait to get married in Dec!!!!

Oldest to Most Recent!





omg. being silly!!! before we were dating...2003(?)





again before we were dating. his tan was better than mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2004





thanksgiving 2005, I hated his hair in that pic...oh well





at our best friends wedding Dec. 2006





in vacation with some friends in East Texas. I was on pain meds for a herniated disc in my back. I can't believe that I was up walking...or even remember this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, I was also on steroids, which meant I was gaining weight like no ones business. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I honestly don't remember when this was...





Me with Man Candy. I have no idea who that other dude is. But I was a happy sandwich! May 2007





I was a dancer for 13 years. I'm still teaching him! Woo! sometime in 2007







nope. not drunk in either of these pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





other random pics:
















This was a costume party....we really don't dress like that all the time. but it was super fun. He kept trying to figure out the monocle all night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was one of the rare pics that I have blonde hair in....iiiiiccccckkkkkky.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_This is a picture from when me and my boyfriend Fredrik (since 2½ years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) just had met in 2005, before he was my bf. We did a school show together, and we took some promo pictures for it, so that's why we're wearing the bright yellow working trousers 




(I'm wearing heels in this picture, I reach just under his chin otherwise)

A picture of us snowboarding in 2006:





And this is a recent picture from this summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
you and your bf are sooo gorgeous!!! &&i absolutely adore your hair long!! cute!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 29, 2008)

This is us on our wedding day in 2004. I bought my dress at Express for 70 dollars and hand embroidered it my self. You can't really see it in the pics but it has pearl and glass bead flowers on the front. I also made my own bouquet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next month the hubby and I will be married for 4 years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m...squeen/ms1.jpg


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 29, 2008)

Why is everyone married? Makes me wanna get engaged...


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_



_

 
 You guys are freaken adorable together!!

&& I love your hair long!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's me and my knuckle head of a husband. Please excuse his scruffy face, oh, and my terrible eye brows; I was still learning :/


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 29, 2008)

^ pssh, ya'll look cute. =D

I love seeing everyone's handsome Beaus, we got some nice male counterparts!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_This is me and my hubby (fiancé/husband) Mike. He had Cystic Fibrosis and while waiting for a lung transplant this January, he very suddenly and (despite his health) very unexpectedly passed away. We were together for seven years. We were high school sweethearts. I call him my fiancé/husband because we had been engaged but when he was in the ICU, before he passed away, he was in a coma and before I had him removed from life support, I had a small commitment ceremony. So legally we weren't married but as far as I am concerned and anyone who knew us, we are married. I miss him so very much but I thought this post was such a cute idea and wanted to share! He was and is the most amazing person I have ever met! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These first couple of photos were the last we had together. They were taken on New Year's Eve, just a few days before he passed away.



 









These were earlier in our relationship.​











 


 


 
I'm sorry I posted so many photos! I miss him so much and I guess I just love an excuse to see his face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

​

​_

 
*Man. I think my heart just broke.*

*I know it may not help much saying this, but you are lucky you had that really special love; even if it wasn't for a long, long time. That boy looks like he really, really, really loved you.*

*I take care of people with all sorts of disabilities, and I know what you two must have gone through. You're a special person to love and stick by someone when I know how hard (physically, emotionally) it must have been at times...but your love carried you through it, and I have a LOT of respect for you. I hope you know you must've made him very happy. Going through what he did, I'm sure it meant the world to him to have you there. You made his life better.*

*I wish you all the best.*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 29, 2008)

sweet 16! Well im 22 now married to the guy in this picture... you know its sad when your husband out grew his boyish looks while i still get carded when i watch rated R movies


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_sweet 16! Well im 22 now married to the guy in this picture... you know its sad when your husband out grew his boyish looks while i still get carded when i watch rated R movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Lol same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They always ask him if he's my "parental guardian" for the movie, grrr


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_^ pssh, ya'll look cute. =D

I love seeing everyone's handsome Beaus, we got some nice male counterparts!_

 
LOL Thanks

I was thinking that too "Damn...there's some fine ass menz in here" LOL


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 29, 2008)

My man & me:

The 1st one is from when we first started dating in 2004!

2nd one is from 2005 or 2006, I can't remember exactly

3rd & 4th are from last year ... I have recent ones but they are on my home computer.

... and yes we do smile ... just not in any of these pics


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Man. I think my heart just broke.*

*I know it may not help much saying this, but you are lucky you had that really special love; even if it wasn't for a long, long time. That boy looks like he really, really, really loved you.*

*I take care of people with all sorts of disabilities, and I know what you two must have gone through. You're a special person to love and stick by someone when I know how hard (physically, emotionally) it must have been at times...but your love carried you through it, and I have a LOT of respect for you. I hope you know you must've made him very happy. Going through what he did, I'm sure it meant the world to him to have you there. You made his life better.*

*I wish you all the best.*_

 

Thank you so much! Your words are so lovely and supportive! As hard as it has been I know how lucky I've been. I'm not really religious but I am spiritual and I'm comforted by the fact that I know I'll see him again some day and until then he's watching over me. I couldn't have a better guardian than him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I'm so glad you've got that info about Hartz in your signature! I used to work at a veterinary clinic and we saw so many cases of toxicity due to the Hartz products! That stuff it awful! 


And thank you to everyone for all your kindness! It really is greatly appreciated!


----------



## crystalado (Jul 29, 2008)

Our Wedding Day, April 2007





My Gradution Party where he Proposed!





Easter 2005





Vacation 2005


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 30, 2008)

^^^ your husbnd looks like my dad! D:


cute pics everyone! only makes me wish i had a bf. *sigh*

and i totally LOLd at the Johnny Depp pic.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ your husbnd looks like my dad! D:


cute pics everyone! only makes me wish i had a bf. *sigh*

and i totally LOLd at the Johnny Depp pic._

 
When I first clicked on the thread, I saw that you were the last person who posted. So when i scrolled down and saw her pics, i thought it was you and ur dad and u were trying to be funny (even though that wouldnt be funny, itd be gross)....and I thought to myself that he looked like ur dad too

is it weird that I remember what ur dad looks like from his FOTD??


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_When I first clicked on the thread, I saw that you were the last person who posted. So when i scrolled down and saw her pics, i thought it was you and ur dad and u were trying to be funny (even though that wouldnt be funny, itd be gross)....and I thought to myself that he looked like ur dad too

is it weird that I remember what ur dad looks like from his FOTD?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
yeah, that is kind of weird actually... lol 

But they've got the bald head, the glasses, and the facial hair. They're even similar skin tones. I'm kind of freaked out now. :/


----------



## crystalado (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_yeah, that is kind of weird actually... lol 

But they've got the bald head, the glasses, and the facial hair. They're even similar skin tones. I'm kind of freaked out now. :/_

 
The funny thing is he sort of favors my Dad, minus the bald head!  When my brother first met him he said, "he looks like Daddy!"  And I didn't really think about it, but he does! And I am a serious Daddy's girl...I don't know!  It was not done intentionally! LOL!


----------



## miss_supra (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## lovekrumpet (Jul 30, 2008)

n537208546_725685_1935 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Me and my sweetie ^_^ 
Trevor + George - Oranges! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Goofing off after a dinner out, hehe.


----------



## jildo (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's Aaron and me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My guy is amazing.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 30, 2008)

lovekrumpet - trevor's hair is *awesome*! I miss my wee hawk ;-;
jildo - his shirt in the last pic is too funny, and you're super cute n.n
miss supra - lol, that cute in a slightly sexual way


----------



## christineeee_ (Jul 30, 2008)

february 2006





summer 2007





boat cruise - august 2007


----------



## kimmy (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_most recent, July 04 2008 on our way to club 1015 Folsom!_

 
this is totally off topic, but there's a club called 1015 folsom? hahahaha that is AMAZING. i want to go.


----------



## User93 (Jul 31, 2008)

uhhh i decided to show too


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 31, 2008)

...edit


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_and i totally LOLd at the Johnny Depp pic._

 
 A girl can dream!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Lovely pictures alibi~

But wait a second.. You see that lady in the orange shirt in the background?  Is it just my computer or did her head shrink to the size of a peanut?_

 
I hadn't even noticed... but when I looked back at the picture and saw it I laughed so hard!!! 

Great pics everyone! Such lovely couples!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 1, 2008)

Last Halloween


New Year's


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Lovely pictures alibi~

But wait a second.. You see that lady in the orange shirt in the background? Is it just my computer or did her head shrink to the size of a peanut?_

 
BAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAH!!!!!!!!!
That's fucking hilarious!!! I seriously laughed out loud.


----------



## User93 (Aug 1, 2008)

LOOL thats because of the mirror we were making photo with - she looks like a zombie hahhaa


----------



## reverieinbflat (Aug 1, 2008)

My love and I.


----------



## Faded Rose (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_Lol same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They always ask him if he's my "parental guardian" for the movie, grrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Well they don't ask if he's my guardian, but I also have to show my drivers licence to get into the dance club


----------



## seonmi (Aug 1, 2008)

Here are my pictures with my bf. I didn't ask for his opinion, hopefully it's ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've been together for 3 years

Paris December 2007











Rhode Island April 2007






I miss him so much. The last time I saw him was 7 months ago


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Last Halloween




_

 
WOW! You look absolutely gorgeous in this picture! And your bf's fake wounds are great!


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 2, 2008)

Me and my boyfriend a while back.





I don't have any recent photos of us together, here's an recent one of him now.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_This is me and my hubby (fiancé/husband) Mike. He had Cystic Fibrosis and while waiting for a lung transplant this January, he very suddenly and (despite his health) very unexpectedly passed away. We were together for seven years. We were high school sweethearts. I call him my fiancé/husband because we had been engaged but when he was in the ICU, before he passed away, he was in a coma and before I had him removed from life support, I had a small commitment ceremony. So legally we weren't married but as far as I am concerned and anyone who knew us, we are married. I miss him so very much but I thought this post was such a cute idea and wanted to share! He was and is the most amazing person I have ever met! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These first couple of photos were the last we had together. They were taken on New Year's Eve, just a few days before he passed away.














These were earlier in our relationship.​ 




















I'm sorry I posted so many photos! I miss him so much and I guess I just love an excuse to see his face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​_

 
I was just browsing this thread and came across your post.  This really touched my heart.  I am so sorry for your loss babe.  Keep your head up, you will see him again!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_July 04 2008 on our way to club 1015 Folsom!_

 
Wow, Bay Area Memories


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_WOW! You look absolutely gorgeous in this picture! And your bf's fake wounds are great!_

 
Thanks, those are my doing


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## red (Aug 2, 2008)

ok we're not together in the same photo, but he saved the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bowling in Rome

what am I going to do now she said hee hee hee





ok so we cheated, he saved the day ;-)


----------



## revoltofagirl (Aug 4, 2008)

first "fancy date" when we started dating... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








my fiance is a pilot





check out that ass! hehe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








one of my favorite pictures of us










our little family.





this was the day after we were engaged.










do we intimidate you? mwahaha.










halloween last year.





at a wedding.





our first trip to chicago





most recent - second trip to chicago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I posted way too many pictures, lol! I can't help it, I love him and I love taking pictures!! haha. we've been together over 4 years, engaged 2 years (and counting... the wedding is not til september 2009!)


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Wow, Bay Area Memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I promise the Bay misses you back!


----------



## Faded Rose (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revoltofagirl* 

 
_




first "fancy date" when we started dating... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You two are so beautiful!!
Wedding in September 2009 ? Wait... on the 9th?


----------



## revoltofagirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Faded Rose* 

 
_You two are so beautiful!!
Wedding in September 2009 ? Wait... on the 9th? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
actually yeah! we're having a wedding ceremony in texas on 09/05/09 because that's a saturday (and it happens to be our 4 year 4 month anniversary) and then getting legally married in chicago on 09/09/09. we're doing it that way because we want the date of 09/09/09 and we have to have it in texas so all of our families can be with us (no one wants to travel to chicago, lol) and I have school starting right after we get married so we can't be in texas for 09/09/09... lol. anyways... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks!


----------



## seonmi (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revoltofagirl* 

 
_actually yeah! we're having a wedding ceremony in texas on 09/05/09 because that's a saturday (and it happens to be our 4 year 4 month anniversary) and then getting legally married in chicago on 09/09/09. we're doing it that way because we want the date of 09/09/09 and we have to have it in texas so all of our families can be with us (no one wants to travel to chicago, lol) and I have school starting right after we get married so we can't be in texas for 09/09/09... lol. anyways... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks!_

 
That is so cool. Congratulation. You two are such good-looking couple.
I don't think we will get married sooner than in 5 or 6 years (I know, too long right?) and there is no the month of 13 or 14 lol


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 6, 2008)

I love this thread! So nice to see everyone with the important people in their life. I dunno if my bf will like me posting these so I just won't tell him! Hehe. 

This is us last year at the fireworks at Ontario Place. Yea, I'm Canadian and wearing a New York Yankees hat and I don't even watch or like baseball. 






And this is us at the fireworks again this year!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 6, 2008)

You ladies have some HAWT blokes there


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 6, 2008)

this is me and my boyfriend of 4 years.

the first was at a Halloween party. He went as Harry Potter, i was a pin up type lady.
The second is us messing around on his mac (about 2 years old)
The third is from 2005 when we were in Ireland
The l4th is the most recent, feb 2008
the last is raymond looking saucy and seductive while he drink cocoa in tremblant (last summer)

He's honestly the best thing that has ever happened to me. I thin i would be the worlds most unhappy/bitter person without him.


----------



## alwaysbella (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_**pic heavy**
my honey bunches(of oats!)




new years eve 2007!





those drinks caught up to me, FAST! lol, buzzed n' matching hats sometime in Mar 08 *I think*





Electric Daisy Carnival 08





most recent, July 04 2008 on our way to club 1015 Folsom!_

 
For a moment on the fist picture i thouth you were 'GlamYOURUs', lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you guys make a cute couple


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahh i have two more to post... cause im like one of those moms that love sto show off pictures of their kids. only, hes my boyfriend... that was weird

Anyway, the first is him rolling on the ground with his brothers dog.

And the second is the cutest picture of allll time. I was decorating the house, and that was him being festive.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 7, 2008)

*You are all so beautiful!!!   & The sweet compliments you've given each other make my Heart happy....*

*My hubby is British, but I'm from NYState. I lived in England for nearly 4 years & our son was born there.*

*Our wedding in Dudley, West Midlands, England....*
*"December will be Magic Again..." (our song, by Kate Bush, The Muse who united us.) *

*



*

*



*
*



*

*Below, the Registrar's building, where we said our vows in front of Robin's parents & his best friend ( & the lady Registrar.) Yes, our wedding was tiny, but beautifully intimate. 

The Registrar's Office was built on the grounds of an ancient monastery. I have other photos taken in the ruins, 
where the spirits romp about in the fog...They're happy spirits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*



*

*This guy is my better 3/4, my SoulMate, and my Angel. *
*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXCherylFaith
(18 kisses for My Love...18 is a special number.)
* 






*Altho my sig below says
 "This is the "Strangest" Life I've ever known," (JDM), 
The Truth is:**Now is the *~*Best*~* Life I've ever known. *​


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_**pic heavy**
my honey bunches(of oats!)





new years eve 2007!





those drinks caught up to me, FAST! lol, buzzed n' matching hats sometime in Mar 08 *I think*





Electric Daisy Carnival 08





most recent, July 04 2008 on our way to club 1015 Folsom!_

 

i call my bf honey bunches of oats too n___n

&WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR GLASSES?!
(the blue&white ones)
they're HELLA cute, and i live in the bay area so i could *hopefully* get them too.


----------



## User93 (Aug 7, 2008)

*LizadrPrincesa*, you guys look SOOO awesome! I love your smile on the 2nd pic, thats the cutest ever, makes me smile myself! You're such an awesome person, bringing light to wherever you are. You're such a beautiful couple! And wow thats the most amazing registration office i've seen so far, it looks like a castle for a princesa like you <3

*Fafinette21*, you two remind me of J.Lo And Ben Affeck in the 1st pic. Both are sooo glam and fab!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_...You're such a beautiful couple! And wow thats the most amazing registration office i've seen so far, it looks like a castle for a princesa like you <3_

 
*...*...*








 Thank You, Alibi Angel. xxxx*
*Your words are too sweet. The building did look very much like a castle, but I am certainly no princesa. 
I *do.* however, have a prince, but he would never admit it in a million years. He makes my Life so *Bright,* no matter what happens. And alot does happen. 
We are a well-suited team.
 I can't imagine Life without him.*

*Thank you. You are such a sweetHeart!*

*xxxCherylFaithxxx

*​  Quote:

 *Fafinette21*, you two remind me of J.Lo And Ben Affeck in the 1st pic. Both are sooo glam and fab!  
 
*I see the resemblance, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Moxy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hawaiian_mele be strong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your signature is heart-breaking and I hope you two are reunited somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Now on to my darling and me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been together for almost 3 years, it's very difficult because I'm from Slovenia and he is from England, but we'll get there soon, he's learning Slovene because he plans to move to Slovenia after I'm done at Uni. (I'd rather move to England, but oh well, as long as we're together!!)





































And here's my sister and her boyfriend - just because they're so adorable together


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 8, 2008)

*Moxy, your photos are beautiful. You two make a wonderful *one*...




**I had chills looking at your photos, not only because they're so beautiful, but because your story is so similar to my hubby's and mine. Yes, the different country thing is sometimes Heartbreaking,but 
the Union, in whichever country, is ~worth it.~ *

*Your Beloved is learning Slovene...he loves you soooo much! *
*When I went to England, everybody said, "At least we speak the same language here." But my Beloved's dialect is quite different from the English I learned growing up here, in the US...*

*Your sister's pictures are sweet, too.*

*Many warm Heart wishes to you & your handsome man, ( & your kitty ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxCherylFaith

what part of England is your sweety from?*​


----------



## Moxy (Aug 8, 2008)

*lizardprincesa * that was sooo sweet of you!! Thank you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah it is very hard, we don't see each other usually for about 3 months in-between our visits and it makes your heart break at night. But I know our time will come so I gotta be strong right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My honey is from south-west of England, the whole region is called Devon, but  he lives at the very south on the coast. It's beautiful here, fresh sea air, sea gulls, palm trees! I could go on and on


----------



## revoltofagirl (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seonmi* 

 
_That is so cool. Congratulation. You two are such good-looking couple.
I don't think we will get married sooner than in 5 or 6 years (I know, too long right?) and there is no the month of 13 or 14 lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha, thanks.
5 or 6 years isn't too long! I think it's smart to wait until the right time. I get a little jealous when my friends get married before me (and they met their SOs AFTER we were engaged, lol!) but I like having my 3 and a half year engagement. haha. when the time is right, it's right... no rush


----------



## leslie (Aug 8, 2008)

This is my husband and I. We've been together for 6 years in November, but have been married for 3 years. 






This is us at my cousin's wedding last year. I was pregnant with baby #3.






Us just being silly. Excuse his ugly face.






We're at home, just lounging around.






And this is just us, out on his b-day.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 11, 2008)

So.  That's me and my boyfriend Andrew.  We've been together for 2 1/2 years, he's a lot of fun!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 12, 2008)

Ashlee, you and your fella are very cute...what's going on in Mickey's pants?


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 12, 2008)

^^


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Ashlee, you and your fella are very cute...what's going on in Mickey's pants?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL          


That's hillarious.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 17, 2008)

Kissy kissy :X


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 17, 2008)

This is my bf Nigel. We've been together for almost 6 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Halloween fun:











Recent:


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_





















So.  That's me and my boyfriend Andrew.  We've been together for 2 1/2 years, he's a lot of fun!_

 
*MAC_Pixie04, you have the kind of infectious smile ... the smile which makes me want to smile right back...Your smile is like Sunshine! 

You & Andrew make a beautiful couple!*

*(I wish I had time to comment on everybody's photos...so many gorgeous*
*pairs here. Thanks to all for sharing.)*

*When I need to feel better, MAC_Pixie04, I need to see a smile like yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Your love shows in your face & eyes, but radiates from within.
How wonderful to see obvious Joy in people. Love feeds the World's ills...We need more smiles & love like this!
*
*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seonmi* 

 
_Here are my pictures with my bf. I didn't ask for his opinion, hopefully it's ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've been together for 3 years

Paris December 2007











Rhode Island April 2007






I miss him so much. The last time I saw him was 7 months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I remember being in that same place in paris and a guy just takes my arm and starts braiding a bracelet, and I said NO NO I DONT WANT IT and he insists and says something in french so I thought okay... in the end he says: 5 EURO!! and I was like wtf? yes I had to pay him.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol just saying


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww, my turn!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 25, 2008)

Zombiefied


----------



## laperle (Aug 25, 2008)

Awwww, Cintia!

Amei vcs dois! A maquiagem de zumbis tà muuuuito boa!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 25, 2008)

This is so cute! You ladies all look cute with you men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are some pics of my husband Luke and I. We have been together for 4 years and married for 4 months of it on paper..

This is a Valentines pic 4 years ago when he had earrings that I hated lol (they were gone shorty after!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Sleeping outside on new years for the rose parade 2008


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*MAC_Pixie04, you have the kind of infectious smile ... the smile which makes me want to smile right back...Your smile is like Sunshine! 

You & Andrew make a beautiful couple!*

*(I wish I had time to comment on everybody's photos...so many gorgeous*
*pairs here. Thanks to all for sharing.)*

*When I need to feel better, MAC_Pixie04, I need to see a smile like yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*Your love shows in your face & eyes, but radiates from within.
How wonderful to see obvious Joy in people. Love feeds the World's ills...We need more smiles & love like this!
*
*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​_

 
Awwww!!! You're so sweet, that just made my day =)  You have an incredible way with expression by the way.  Your words are obviously genuine but extremely well selected.  I would love to hear you speak one day! lol sounds silly, but certain voices soothe me, I bet yours would.




PS I have no idea what's going on in Mickey's pants lmao I never noticed the Disney Bulge, but jeez nothing gets past you gals on Specktra lol


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well heres my husband and our baby Red





And this is one of a gazillion wedding photos, but this ones already down to postable size. And this was 4 years ago, we were 20


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monsterbilly* 

 
_
Zombiefied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Very cute couple & this pic is amazing!!!!!


----------



## lustrare (Aug 26, 2008)

I love him. His name's Andy coughRoddickcough.


Wait, I'm not in it. I'll have to take a picture with him later. :]


----------



## Moxy (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lustrare* 

 
_





I love him. His name's Andy coughRoddickcough.


Wait, I'm not in it. I'll have to take a picture with him later. :]_

 
That was too cute


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_





















So. That's me and my boyfriend Andrew. We've been together for 2 1/2 years, he's a lot of fun!_

 
Ever since posting here I have always thought you were pretty from your avatar, but seeing these pics, my gosh, you need no makeup ! You have a flawless face and smile and you two make an adorable couple. Had to comment.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey guys, don't take this the wrong way, but can we stop quoting posts with pictures in them? It makes the page take forever to load. 

Its so cute to see all the couples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys make me smile.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry about that, Nutmeg


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_Ever since posting here I have always thought you were pretty from your avatar, but seeing these pics, my gosh, you need no makeup ! You have a flawless face and smile and you two make an adorable couple. Had to comment._

 
Aw thanks, that's very sweet of you!!  I actually don't have anything on in those last 2 pics, I typically don't wear anything when I'm not working or going out. It's an extremely liberating feeling lol and my bf prefers that I don't wear face makeup, that way I don't leave marks on his face or shirts lmao


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Awwww, Cintia!

Amei vcs dois! A maquiagem de zumbis tà muuuuito boa!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Very cute couple & this pic is amazing!!!!!_

 
Thanks guys!!!
Actually that picture is photoshopped, that's not makeup


----------



## frocher (Aug 26, 2008)

This is a sweet thread.


----------



## User93 (Aug 27, 2008)

keep em commin'!


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_Sorry about that, Nutmeg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No worries.


----------



## Violent Pink (Aug 28, 2008)

This was at the last renaissance faire... hence the puffy shirts


----------



## Moxy (Aug 28, 2008)

Violet Pink, you two are sooo sweet!! :*


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 28, 2008)

i like this thread!
all you guys are sooo cute together!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we'll be together for 7 yrs in less than 2 months!

Prom 2003...wayback playback.













more old pics...


















him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








my baby when he was a baby!





recent pics...






















 whooops. sorry if that was too many pics!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 28, 2008)

Jenee.sum, you two look lovely together. And congratz on almost 7 years, I'm a sucker for happy couples in long-term relationships and you two still look just as much in love as on the old(er) pics!


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Jenee.sum, you two look lovely together. And congratz on almost 7 years, I'm a sucker for happy couples in long-term relationships and you two still look just as much in love as on the old(er) pics!_

 
thx hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aww now i miss him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol


----------



## duddelle (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *preciouscharm* 

 
_Cute pix everyone!!
Here's us, going on 4 years! I love my hubby.







​_

 
OHohOH! Precious.


----------



## User93 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Jenee.sum *you guys are so sweet together, and i gotta say, damn, red lips look so hot on you! I mean.. WOW. Congratz on 7 years !!!

*Moxy*, i'm all the same, happy long-term couples make me just happy. Im a sucker for it so much aswell


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_... words are obviously genuine but extremely well selected._

 
*




**
MAC_Pixie04,*
*Your smile selected the words for me to use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*​ Quote:

  I would love to hear you speak one day! lol sounds silly, but certain voices soothe me, I bet yours would.  
 
*Oh, my! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You're an angel. *
*Your smiles soothes me!*

*           Maybe we will be able to speak with each other one Day. 
I hope so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**Thank You for being you, & thank you from my Heart for your words.
You've made my Day. Really.*​ 
*Hope your Day is lovely. I'm sending you HeartVibes. Please catch them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* *xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 8, 2008)

awww *Shimmer*, you guys are soo cute!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's a few one of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've been together for five years and eight months now and livin under the same roof about three years.

For some reason I could not find any piccies of us in wich I would have my natural hair, so only wigs and dread extensions in me.





This was taken when we went to Praque this March.





This is from this summer and a metal festival called Tuska





and this is us clubbing


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monsterbilly* 

 
_
Zombiefied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Zombielove, cute


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_awww *Shimmer*, you guys are soo cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He hates having his picture taken, so I had to dig for even those.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 8, 2008)

My man and I


----------



## User93 (Sep 8, 2008)

Shimmer, i finally got to see your hubby! You guys look so awesome together, smiling so kind and sweet... I can see you beaing happy together, it just comes from inside.

Everyones is super cute!


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He hates having his picture taken, so I had to dig for even those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 u snagged one of those eh? so did i! haha notice how all my pics were from all 7 yrs? that's cuz i only get a couple good pics each yr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry, posted accidentally.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_ i only get a couple good pics each yr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
Me too, mine doesn't like taking pics either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why we gotta be sneaky heehee


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 8, 2008)

Error


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 8, 2008)

Aww this is a cute post!!


Our Wedding Day <3






Our fishy faces:





Christmas





When we first started dating:


----------



## Rennah (Sep 9, 2008)

Awww all these pics are so sweet.

Here's me & my boyfriend of 3 years!

4th of July 2008





Summer 2008




Christmas 2007




Halloween 2007 (lol)




December 2006




Summer 2006


----------



## Sario (Sep 9, 2008)

Just proves what I already knew... damn, us Specktra ladies are hot! With hot guys to boot!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Shimmer, i finally got to see your hubby! You guys look so awesome together, smiling so kind and sweet... I can see you beaing happy together, it just comes from inside.

Everyones is super cute!_

 
Thank you ma'am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think we're rather made for each other despite our very obvious personality differences. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_





 u snagged one of those eh? so did i! haha notice how all my pics were from all 7 yrs? that's cuz i only get a couple good pics each yr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
Yeahhhh I did. I basically he hates having his picture taken so the last time we had pics taken together was our wedding.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Me too, mine doesn't like taking pics either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why we gotta be sneaky heehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He has some kind of radar for cameras man. Ugh.


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Me too, mine doesn't like taking pics either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why we gotta be sneaky heehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know mine either! it's annoying too cause when we too take a pic he has that "i dont want to be taking a pic" face on, and then he's like i always look bad in our pics... im like WHY DO YOU THINK lol


----------



## Moxy (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
He has some kind of radar for cameras man. Ugh._

 
Mine too. I guess it's like woman's intuition. Except their intuition only works for cameras hehe


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, I found an older pic of us where I still have red hair and he has his awfull mustach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This was taken 2004 at a music festival.


----------



## IcePrincessA87 (Sep 10, 2008)

here are a couple of me and my boyfriend!


----------



## jennifer. (Sep 10, 2008)

it seems like the newer pics of us are with me & no makeup, so i won't post those.  the last one is my favorite!

the 1st pic ever taken of my bf brian & i in 2004 when i lived in tx (i don't know _WHAT _was up with my hair!)






in tahoe on his bday





last but not least, at my ex-company xmas party last year:





we've been together almost 3 years but friends for 11.  he's totally _the one_!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2008)

My dh and I ... 1st Photo.. at a Party...2nd Photo ... Our yearly re-new wedding anniversary toast (11/2007)


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

^^You are both so elegant! 

And those fit arms of yours, wow! No matter how much I work out, my biceps don't show like this. 

You are a lovely couple and the result is your so cute kid. I know I've said that before, but I love your signature


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Me and the hubs when we got married 7 years ago. 





..._

 
Are you getting "the swat" in that pic?  LOL  

You guys look great!


----------



## Dice1233 (Sep 14, 2008)

awwww, everyone is so cute!!
Here are some pics of my hubby and me - married almost 4 years, together 10+


----------



## vintageortacky (Sep 14, 2008)

Me and my Hubby (then Boyfriend) in 2003 (HS sweethearts!)







X-mas 2005







Swimming in the ocean Last summer ( 2007 )





Watching the sunrise on Mt TAM. in SF (summer 2007)





And two from our wedding


----------



## kariii (Sep 14, 2008)

MY TURN:





Golden gate bridge





In the limo drunk and sweaty after dancing at a club





paddling at the lake.. 





At dinner










Lake Tahoe





YAGER BOMBS!! at the club haha I can still outdo him on the yager bombs.





Zephyre cover

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...8&i=4629805  8
 he seriously flipped us over.. so not fun trying to get back on the kayak





My favorite photo ever.. sorry I couldn't choose just one!





I just had to add that one.. MMMMMmmm!


----------



## TRASHdecor (Sep 14, 2008)

This is mah boo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we've been going out since jan. 19th. I'm 16 he's 18 hehe

my alll time favorite pic. of us


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 14, 2008)

Great thread.  Lovin' all the love.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Are you getting "the swat" in that pic?  LOL  

You guys look great!_

 

Yes, I am. And some idiot told the guy that I had a big petticoat on under my dress. I didn't. I had a blade shaped welt for days. He hit me hard.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Yes, I am. And some idiot told the guy that I had a big petticoat on under my dress. I didn't. I had a blade shaped welt for days. He hit me hard._

 
Ah yes, the only time it is socially acceptable to recieve a blade-shaped welt on your ass as you exit a church.  lol  

Kind of a symoblic welcoming to let you know that military living won't always be easy, right?


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Yes, I am. And some idiot told the guy that I had a big petticoat on under my dress. I didn't. I had a blade shaped welt for days. He hit me hard._

 
When I saw that it reminded me... There's a story on the website Etiquette Hell about some poor bride where the guy forgot to turn the blade. Red looks so good on a white dress... Be glad it was just a welt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, I love the style of your wedding dress.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Sep 14, 2008)

Aw, yay for cute threads!

This is my love, his name is Colt and he's pretty freaking great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look a little crazy though. :/


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Your bf is HOT!!! lol


----------



## red (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## red (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_^^You are both so elegant! 

And those fit arms of yours, wow! No matter how much I work out, my biceps don't show like this. 

You are a lovely couple and the result is your so cute kid. I know I've said that before, but I love your signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Mari! I love working my abs, arms and shoulders...It's the hips and thighs that are my problem ugghhh Just cut me off at the waist and I'm good


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop* 

 
_Aw, yay for cute threads!

This is my love, his name is Colt and he's pretty freaking great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look a little crazy though. :/



_

 
OMG! You look like a blonde version of my mom when she was 17! Oh, and your brows are way much better.


----------



## kariii (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_




Your bf is HOT!!! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha I just love that picture.. it's so funny with the thumbs up.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thanks Mari! I love working my abs, arms and shoulders...It's the hips and thighs that are my problem ugghhh Just cut me off at the waist and I'm good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I get thiner when work out, not more muscular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hips are the first things to grow large when I gain weight, so I know what you're talking.

The muscles that show a bit for me are the abs. My trainer says it's my structure and if I got too hard, it wouldn't look good anyway. 

Should we just blame our genetics for the hips and tighs?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 15, 2008)

here's me & my SO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












and i love this pic of him with my pony Sindy, it's so cute


----------



## christineeee_ (Sep 15, 2008)

here's a newer pic of me and my bf:


----------



## kariii (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_here's a newer pic of me and my bf:




_

 

ohhhh I LOVE THAT SHIRT from forever21!


----------



## aznskoogyrl (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revoltofagirl* 

 
_
I know I posted way too many pictures, lol! I can't help it, I love him and I love taking pictures!! haha. we've been together over 4 years, engaged 2 years (and counting... the wedding is not til september 2009!)_

 
You guys are wayyyyyyyyyyyy cuteeeeee!! =]


----------



## aznskoogyrl (Sep 17, 2008)

This was taken in 2007, i believe.





This was taken in 2006, the year we both graduated from high school. =]

and last but not leasttt......




The most recent picture, taken July 23, 2008, celebrating our 6 years together at Disneyland! =] Our happiest place on earth, hehe. As for the shirts..




.. he made them (using freezer paper and paint, haha). =]

Yup yup! 6 years and still going ^__________^


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 17, 2008)

^Those shirts are friggin' fantastic!


----------



## concertina (Sep 17, 2008)

Our Wedding Day, May 25, 2003





Homecoming in November of '06





With our 'son', sometime in late '06


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## User93 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Concertina,* your 2nd pic is SO AMAZING, it put tears in my eyes. Really, you can see so much emotions behind that photo. You guys are amazing.

This thread keeps amazing me. Everyone is so glowy and so shining with this feeling you have.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 18, 2008)

Aww, you guys are all so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just realized all the pics i have of us together are not digital, and are somewhere in a box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we move a lot, lol

This was taken a couple years ago at his dad's house in Islamorada (FL keys). He was the bartender for a party we had. We've been together 7 years! Holy crap, that's a long time...

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 him


----------



## abrody (Sep 19, 2008)

*MAClovin*, has anyone ever told you your partner looks like Milo Ventimiglia? What a resemblance!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abrody* 

 
_*MAClovin*, has anyone ever told you your partner looks like Milo Ventimiglia? What a resemblance!_

 
Nope, but you are absolutely right! I had to look him up, but wow he does look like him!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow he sure does!!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznskoogyrl* 

 
_



_

 
that is SO EFFIN CUTE!!!!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abrody* 

 
_*MAClovin*, has anyone ever told you your partner looks like Milo Ventimiglia? What a resemblance!_

 
AGREEE!! LOOOL


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 20, 2008)

I love this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's my babe and I (we have been together since June 27th, 2005)

This was on my 21st birthday at The Cheesecake Factory last January.

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/g...0666Medium.jpg

And these two are from a photoshoot we did together.

Romantic:
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/g...SET_EM_8-1.jpg

Haunting: Hehe


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome pics, civicbabe! Your bf's eyes are like super mega-blue!! Is that his natural eye color or contacts? They are crazy bright


----------



## laperle (Sep 20, 2008)

civicbabe, his tongue is huge. that can be pretty helpful... lol 

you are a great looking couple!


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 20, 2008)

^Is it wrong that that was also my first thought?


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 20, 2008)

Ahaha - very helpful indeed! and yes, that's his real eye color - gorgeous, eh? I have always wanted to put mascara on his long lashes too... ahh. =P


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great shots!! I love the Black and One...So sensual!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_civicbabe, his tongue is huge. that can be pretty helpful... lol 

you are a great looking couple!_

 

You know RIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's me and my love. We've been together for three and a half years.

This is him waaay back when we first started dating. It kind of creeps me out, he looks so young. 




Us last year goofing off when he came to visit me in Vancouver.




And this is us last Christmas at a cocktail party, it's the most recent picture of us I could find. He's not a picture taker. And I'm wearing some intense heels, usually the height difference is even funnier.


----------



## kittyglampants (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a newbie! Love this place. This is a great thread. 

This is me and my one and only on a Chicago trip last month. We are almost at 10 years together!


----------



## Cinci (Sep 26, 2008)

edit.....  photos removed......


----------



## kariii (Sep 27, 2008)

ooohhh dimples! your eyes are such a pretty color. I love it! my bf should get another job to add to my MAC haaha


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 27, 2008)

My Turnnn!! My *Brian Miguel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
We've Been together about 2 years<3

http://i402.photobucket.com/albums/p...7243078779.jpg
When we first started going out .. I love this picture

http://i402.photobucket.com/albums/p...38653c5637.jpg
At Prom 2 years ago

http://i402.photobucket.com/albums/p...e4ae2fa166.jpg
Kissy Prom Picture

http://i402.photobucket.com/albums/p...f90994ad9b.jpg
Friends House

http://i402.photobucket.com/albums/p...enny17/101.jpg
His Dad's 50th Birthday Party

http://i402.photobucket.com/albums/p...0123080937.jpg
Our Son.. Lol


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 29, 2008)

*brianjenny17:* LOL at your son!! haha sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!! and i also love that first pic!! it's adorable and i love ur hair in it too!! u guys are so cute!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 29, 2008)

jenee.sum THANKSS! ..yeahh he was a christmas present on our first christmas together .. i was sooo surprised lol ..

that first pic i loved my hair too .. it was some weird dark deep purple color that happened by accident but it was sooo pretty


----------



## vetters77 (Sep 29, 2008)

I wanna play too!

My BF of a little under 2 years.

Jamie & I:


----------



## Moxy (Sep 29, 2008)

You two look super cute together!


----------



## darkorchid (Sep 30, 2008)

WHEEEE!!!
Hahaha he's totally doing his SexyEyes look


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vetters77* 

 
_I wanna play too!

My BF of a little under 2 years.

Jamie & I:





_

 
didn't i used to work with you at the F?? (hate that place)  haha  welcome to specktra.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my post is on pg. 7 in case you have no idea who i am.


----------



## vetters77 (Oct 1, 2008)

F in Livermore?

Then yes! Small internet!!


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 1, 2008)

yes!  i just confirmed it in my head after seeing your purse.  i remember it!


----------



## vetters77 (Oct 1, 2008)

haha! That's why it's my "signature" purse! haha =o)


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vetters77* 

 
_haha! That's why it's my "signature" purse! haha =o)_

 
haha well it _IS_ cool!


----------



## pat (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is me and my boyfriend of 5 years. (it was our 5 year anniversary on Sept. 19) 




BTW, my pits are NOT sweating! hahahahhaa... my shirt had these swirly shapes on it and stuff, it was cute until I noticed the picture!




It looks like it says "Happy Ammillersary" it was cute.




This is an older picture of us when we went to Disney World.  This is my favorite picture of all time.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Oct 5, 2008)

My boyfriend and I have been together for almost 4 years (since I was 13!), but there are almost NO pictures of us together. We both hate having our pictures taken, haha. I tend to photograph awkwardly, and he claims he does as well (although I think he looks hot no matter what ;*), but mom played paparazzi photographer on our trip to London recently!
So here are some pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Wasting all our money on penny flipping machines. My face looked even more awkward than usual, so I took the liberty of replacing it with a better one, HAHA.





Wasting more money, but having fun in the process :*





Just hanging out with Vic and David!





... And Tom Cruise.





... And Samuel L. Jackson.





... And Steven Spielberg. Yeah, we have a lot of famous friends. I guess we're cool like that





My mom with Robin Williams, they are very much in love :*





Mom, George Clooney and I ;*


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 5, 2008)

Kristina you always crack me up! Your hysterical!
Your bf is hot girl! =) Wow! But then again your a stunner yourself =)


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 5, 2008)

My other half!






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1224.jpg

Oh and my other OTHER half...

Askim...the maltese!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1235.jpg
Oh he loves me sooooo!


----------



## dollbaby (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is a pic of us at my cousin's wedding yesterday!!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 13, 2008)

me and my daddy...LOL!

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y11...e/DSC00658.jpg


----------



## pangie (Oct 16, 2008)

me & lover during halloween 2007 (no current ones with me right now so this will have to do):





my little ones:
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n...8/DSC08130.jpg


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 16, 2008)

aw how cute ^^


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 16, 2008)

...


----------



## User93 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Dollbaby *- you look hot and that dress just rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys look so good together. Really I liked that pic so much!

*Pangie* - Little ones are cuties!

*Pinklips1207* & *TamiChoi* - oh you're such a  hot mamas


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Dollbaby *- you look hot and that dress just rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys look so good together. Really I liked that pic so much!

*Pangie* - Little ones are cuties!

*Pinklips1207* & *TamiChoi* - oh you're such a  hot mamas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol thanks!


----------



## pangie (Oct 17, 2008)

alibi - thanks!  they're a handful though!

TamiChoi - cute pics!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Dollbaby *- you look hot and that dress just rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys look so good together. Really I liked that pic so much!

*Pangie* - Little ones are cuties!

*Pinklips1207* & *TamiChoi* - oh you're such a hot mamas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you...you're so sweet!


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't really have any good ones. I'm just not photogenic, lol.
I have a hard enough time getting nice pictures of myself, let alone trying to get nice pictures of the BOTH of us, at the same time.  It always ends up him making a weird face, or the angle is wrong, haha.

Here is one from my cousin's wedding in July.
Not the best, it was so damn hot. So I wasn't wearing any makeup, and don't mind my hair, i'm trying to grow it out.

My fiance James, and I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We've been together almost 3.5 years.


----------



## stockham (Oct 20, 2008)

Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside reading this thread!

Well I'm a newbie here too, I lurk mostly but this thread is so cute, thought i'd add some photos too.  We've been together 2 years and 3 months and I wouldn't change a thing.  We met when I started working over the summer in the jewelers he worked in.  We knew each other 2 weeks before we started dating!  Strange thing is, I used to be really good friends with his sister before we went to college and I never knew she had a brother let alone met him!  We'd been together 2 months before I had to go back to university and he whisked me away to Prague for the weekend before I had to leave.  It's "our" city now, we've been their twice and love it!

Us on my 21st birthday (he likes to think he's a bit of a gangster!)
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73...irthday008.jpg

Us goofing about on the train before he had to go home while I went back to uni (we always met each other half way) the day after my 21st 
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73...irthday015.jpg

Us in Prague this year playing around in a mirror maze
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73.../prague124.jpg

Us in Prague again on our 2 year Anniversary, July 12th 2008
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73.../prague216.jpg


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_I love this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's my babe and I (we have been together since June 27th, 2005)

This was on my 21st birthday at The Cheesecake Factory last January.

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/g...0666Medium.jpg

And these two are from a photoshoot we did together.

Romantic:
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/g...SET_EM_8-1.jpg

Haunting: Hehe



_

 
*OMGoddess! You are fantastic together!!!  *

*You remind me *totally* of Druscilla from Buffy!! (I'm jealous.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Seriously, you are a frightfully beautiful couple! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Lol! really, you look as if you were made for each other, & 
I say this not only because you are standing in a graveyard Together.....*
*You appear as if an extension of each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

**All* your photos are wonderful. Thanks for sharing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*
​Oooh...You've made me remember a graveyard I discovered with my hubby, in Dudley, West Midlands, England...Only this site was not actually a graveyard any longer! Most of the bodies had been moved to... ?? The place was off the beaten track..& we happened to stumble upon it...The memories are flooding.....and they are  _spooky_...


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 20, 2008)

Here's me and Eiseley, the BF of about 3 years now!







 Here we are, maybe last year or the year before. All I know is that we took this after work (when I used to cocktail) and I was so sleepy!













 And here we are, a few months ago, I think, at a hula fundraiser for Mark Kealiihoomalu






Please excuse his yucky face... while I'm kissing him... how rude!


Oh, and just in case you were wondering what a man from Palau looked like... Now you know!


----------



## Jennilyn (Oct 21, 2008)

.....


----------



## User93 (Oct 21, 2008)

Jennilyn I have some fun pics like that too with my boy, but look, you so remind me of Angeline Jolie in that pic! Damn!


----------



## Jennilyn (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Jennilyn I have some fun pics like that too with my boy, but look, you so remind me of Angeline Jolie in that pic! Damn!_

 

hahah have you posted em? if not you should I'd like to see em! 

Angelina Jolie? Flattering! its my big stung bee lips haha, thats all.


----------



## joshuasebastien (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonnebutti* 

 
_I remember being in that same place in paris and a guy just takes my arm and starts braiding a bracelet, and I said NO NO I DONT WANT IT and he insists and says something in french so I thought okay... in the end he says: 5 EURO!! and I was like wtf? yes I had to pay him.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol just saying_

 
The same thing happened to me!!! But it was 10 EUROS!!!! Grr. I'm still angry about it. haha.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyFaenyx* 

 
_I don't really have any good ones. I'm just not photogenic, lol.
I have a hard enough time getting nice pictures of myself, let alone trying to get nice pictures of the BOTH of us, at the same time.  It always ends up him making a weird face, or the angle is wrong, haha.

Here is one from my cousin's wedding in July.
Not the best, it was so damn hot. So I wasn't wearing any makeup, and don't mind my hair, i'm trying to grow it out.

My fiance James, and I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We've been together almost 3.5 years.



_

 
aw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stockham* 

 
_Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside reading this thread!

Well I'm a newbie here too, I lurk mostly but this thread is so cute, thought i'd add some photos too.  We've been together 2 years and 3 months and I wouldn't change a thing.  We met when I started working over the summer in the jewelers he worked in.  We knew each other 2 weeks before we started dating!  Strange thing is, I used to be really good friends with his sister before we went to college and I never knew she had a brother let alone met him!  We'd been together 2 months before I had to go back to university and he whisked me away to Prague for the weekend before I had to leave.  It's "our" city now, we've been their twice and love it!

Us on my 21st birthday (he likes to think he's a bit of a gangster!)
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73...irthday008.jpg

Us goofing about on the train before he had to go home while I went back to uni (we always met each other half way) the day after my 21st 
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73...irthday015.jpg

Us in Prague this year playing around in a mirror maze
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73.../prague124.jpg

Us in Prague again on our 2 year Anniversary, July 12th 2008
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73.../prague216.jpg_

 
cute pics!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_Here's me and Eiseley, the BF of about 3 years now!







 Here we are, maybe last year or the year before. All I know is that we took this after work (when I used to cocktail) and I was so sleepy!













 And here we are, a few months ago, I think, at a hula fundraiser for Mark Kealiihoomalu






Please excuse his yucky face... while I'm kissing him... how rude!


Oh, and just in case you were wondering what a man from Palau looked like... Now you know!_

 





 you're so pretty!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennilyn* 

 
_Awww this thread makes me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone looks so greeat and I just love seeing interracial couples... it makes me tingle with joy. I came to the realization though that he has all the good ones, well basically all of them. boo! 

heres my little badfish 




You wouldnt think political science major huh?_

 
awww. i have one of those pics lol.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_ 




Homecoming in November of '06
_

 
That pic made me tear up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its a great photo, glad he came home safe and sound


----------



## User93 (Oct 24, 2008)

xxManBeaterxx me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is one of the best pics EVER!


----------



## Calhoune (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_That pic made me tear up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its a great photo, glad he came home safe and sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! It made me think of my guy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My man is on the USS Roosevelt, only 5 more months to go... whooo..


----------



## AimeeL (Oct 26, 2008)

Us, our first X-Mas in 06. Our one year wedding anniversary is coming up December 14th


----------



## xlakatex (Oct 27, 2008)

This is before we got together....I look like such a dork haha.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 28, 2008)

Awwww some really sweet pics on here. Here's me and my baby:


----------



## carandru (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to go against my hubby and post here lol. He hates when I post his pic on the internet, but since he's not a wanted felon, I'll ignore his wishes this time.  Plus we look so cute in this pic!

This was taken this past saturday at my bday party:


----------



## xlakatex (Nov 20, 2008)

^^Omigosh you are so cute!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 20, 2008)

The fist pic is of us at a club in LA last year
The second one was the year b4 right after i had my youngest son..At some club in Oregon...We were pretty tired in that pic..lol..sleepless nights...
We really don't take pics together..it's more me taken them of him or him of me...lol


----------



## christinakate (Dec 8, 2008)

Me and the bf, over a year ago..





During the summer .. lol 





Recently, in sleeping bags. oh how i love him !


----------



## belle89 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznskoogyrl* 

 
_




.. he made them (using freezer paper and paint, haha). =]

Yup yup! 6 years and still going ^__________^_

 
That picture is ADORABLE! I love this thread.


----------



## Prinsesa (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG I love that SHIRT! Ahhhh. . .I want that  but I want HIM to think of that -_- Which I know he will NEVER. Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's not uhm..sentimental like that =[


This is US:





I love this pic HAHA:





He threw a surprise birthday party for me this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:





Another pic, yes..he is wayyy taller than me..look at that slouch and we're still not even the same head level -_-:


----------



## laneyyy (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's a couple from the day we got married 2 years ago...











and here are some of the more recent ones...


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 8, 2008)

This is me and my Hubby When we both had long hair


----------



## Moxy (Dec 8, 2008)

Rosasola you two are soooo gorgeous together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Darn i want a pic like that!


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Rosasola you two are soooo gorgeous together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Darn i want a pic like that!_

 

aww thank you so much!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 8, 2008)

on our honeymoon with no makeup eeek




looking like dorks in a hot hot day!


----------



## onedollarshort (Dec 9, 2008)

My husband and I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I scored me a German cutie!! Go me! hehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 We are eating at McGuires in Pensacola, FL on a holiday!!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 11, 2008)

Not my boyfriend,but my best friend whom I still like heaps.Hahaha.Pathetic.





















Yah,we're cute.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ You guys really are cute together.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_Not my boyfriend,but my best friend whom I still like heaps.Hahaha.Pathetic._

 
yahaa i'm in the same boat!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_^^ You guys really are cute together._

 
Awwwwwww,thank you!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_yahaa i'm in the same boat!_

 
Ahhh!Doesn't it suck major butt?!It's nice having a best friend and all,but so dhgfhdgs blah I don't even know at times.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ohhh fun!!! I've been with my boyfriend a total of...3 years I think? I'm such a dude, I never remember anniversaries and he's the one who always remembers our conversations. 

Here's us a couple Halloweens ago. Note the dress, my mom made that! She's amazing. And the hand? Thing? He rigged it up and the fingers moved. Oh, and check the cleavage...THANK YOU WATER BRA!!! Hahaha







This past Halloween, I LOVE doing zombie makeup!!! And he's a hot zombie.







They had moustaches on sale at the gas station so I had to buy them. We're the biggest nerds ever.






Okay last one I swear...My boyfriend is amazing and we're a hot couple, how could I not show us off?


----------



## J012 (Dec 14, 2008)

me and my boyfriend of 2+ years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 i'm not very photogenic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i look so young! 

our phones!




thought it was cuuute hehe.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 14, 2008)

OKAY HERE ME AND MY BOO. I'VE SPOKEN ABOUT HIM IN A FEW THREADS. CAN YOU GUYS BELIEVE HE'S 12 YRS MY SENIOR!! 

@ ATLANTIC CITY



IN HAITI FOR CARNIVAL 2/2008














(EXCUSE THE DAMP ARMPIT LOL)

ON SOUTH BEACH, MIAMI LAST MAY




THAT'S ALL FOLKS...


----------



## Jennilyn (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onedollarshort* 

 
_My husband and I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I scored me a German cutie!! Go me! hehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We are eating at McGuires in Pensacola, FL on a holiday!!




_

 

Woah I totally grew up an hour outside of Pensacola! Thats Great!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Dec 22, 2008)

My first date with Alex was a BLIND date made by my friends, it was completely unbeknownst to the both of us. I even asked him later and he said he had no idea and he thought it was just a dinner between a couple friends. ( the same as me ). My friend asked us a half hour into dinner if we exchanged numbers yet and I was pissed, considering the fact that I had just broken up with my previous boyfriend 2 weeks beforehand.  Needless to say me and Alex got along like we had been together for years.

I don't care for this pic of him, but who can say they have pics of them with their better half the first time they met? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








We're still together Almost 3 months later, I just hope this post doesn't jinx it!





He talks as if he hit the jackpot, but I think I did! He makes me laugh more than anybody I know and that counts more than anything in my book!

I can honestly say that I love this man with all of my being and that if he ever asks me to elope, I won't hesitate to ask when!


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 23, 2008)

The hubby and I in Puerto Rico 






The hubby


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 28, 2008)

When we got married 05-06-2006





And one of us more recently


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry just one more...I love this pic of him


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 28, 2008)

Aww..you and ur hubby look very sweet together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here a pic. of my hubby and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I love him so MUCH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3





Us out shopping n making faces for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








He likes to play video games





And here's me 





We've been married for about a year and a half, together for two and a half years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He's was my very first boyfriend, I'm so happy and thankful I'm with him!


----------



## FWBChick (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onedollarshort* 

 
_My husband and I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I scored me a German cutie!! Go me! hehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 We are eating at McGuires in Pensacola, FL on a holiday!!




_

 
Awww, you made me miss McGuires!  We have been to the one in Pensicola, but usually went to the one in Destin.  Good times!
My dollar is on the wall of that place MANY times


----------



## cubachinita (Dec 29, 2008)

aww you all look so cute together!! i dont have a bf


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 2, 2009)

He's so goofy. This was from the NYE party last night. Funny thing...he was the sober one here!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 4, 2009)

Attachment 7482

Attachment 7483

Attachment 7484

Attachment 7485

Attachment 7486



April 09 will be 3 years together.
OMG Can you see how much my hair changes?!! Oi!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Us celebrating the New Year's Eve (sorry about his head missing, i was drunk and holding the camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)











And because you need one of him with a full head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My two fave beings together:


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 4, 2009)

^^^^ ahhh Moxy, your photos make me go all warm and gooey inside.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for love!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_^^^^ ahhh Moxy, your photos make me go all warm and gooey inside.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for love!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heehee warm'n'gooey inside
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haz it too when with him


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 4, 2009)

^^^BTW, your makeup looks gorgeous in that photo!! You look so glowy and radiant. But then again, that's love, baby.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Love and Studio Fix Fluid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! Oh and i used some EDM uber sparkly blush, but what the heck, if it looks good I odnt care what i put on


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2009)

Moxy, what a cute pic!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 4, 2009)

I just read this entire thread and have a huge smile on my face... this is fun! 

This is the most recent one of us:





We make a lot of faces:





Us on our cruise last winter:





This is us this past summer after Mikey lost 60 lbs.. I Had to post a before and after because I am so proud of him. I have since put on 10lbs lol .. I'm on my tippy toes because he is so much taller than me!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ Kathleen, you guys look gr8888888888


----------



## MissResha (Jan 5, 2009)

god what is wrong with me

this thread is making me cry. this is so beautiful. i'm not even kidding. im over here (AT WORK, mind you lol) wiping tears before they fall.

this is the most precious thread i've ever seen in all my life. jeez. 

someone pass the kleenex....(the kind with lotion, my nose is sensitive)


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 5, 2009)

:} together since june262006.

oh and i'm not taller than him, haha i'm just standing on something.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 5, 2009)

^^so cute, he's a cutiepie


----------



## User93 (Jan 6, 2009)

Moxy, YAY for celebration together! Those pics are totally awesome doll! Im so glad you got to be with your man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LeenyBeeny, wow, you so cute, so small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted to be tiny myself!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_^^ Kathleen, you guys look gr8888888888 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
heheh thanks!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_LeenyBeeny, wow, you so cute, so small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted to be tiny myself!_

 
Awww thank you!  I just look so tiny standing next to my big burly man!!!


----------



## entyce08 (Jan 9, 2009)

you guys all make such cute couples!!!

Here" a pic of me and my babe from summer 08'




My make-up sucks cuz it was sooooo hot it was literally sliding off my face!!

And here's one of us and our son Xavier!! I love my Boys!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 10, 2009)

^^^^ awwww  Brandy, you guys are too sweet!!!!


----------



## FlashBang (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow unknown you look so pretty in that pic! I love how youve done your make up, it looks really cool.

Aww entyce08 that last pic is so cute, i love it!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 12, 2009)

This is me and hubby on Valentine's Day two years ago. Yeah...we don't take pictures all that often, lol.

ETA: We've been together since 2002, and married since 2004.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 14, 2009)

here's me with my b/f Andy at christmas '08 i love this pic of us







and in the summer '08 on holiday to Blackpool






this photo is awesome, it has my fave pet and my boyfriend. i love it <3


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 14, 2009)

interracial relationships ftw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we never take pictures together. so most of these are from our school's Winterball dance.















oh my goddd he's gorgeous <3333




















^ didn't feel like scanning those...


----------



## Tudor Rose (Jan 16, 2009)

-Post Deleted-


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 16, 2009)

This Thread is so much fun. You all are so cute together... I have a big smile in my face, when I look at all the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Our wonderful wedding *









*Weddingpresent from a good Friend of my Husband, so pretty*









Honeymoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Honeymoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My love and me at Home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








At Home


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
Honeymoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

i *LOVE* that picture!!!!! looks like it`s from a fairy tale movie!! u guys are too cute. i want one just like it! haha


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 17, 2009)

The day we got married(pardon my FLUFFINESS--I was 5 months post partum)


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_i *LOVE* that picture!!!!! looks like it`s from a fairy tale movie!! u guys are too cute. i want one just like it! haha_

 
Thank you


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 18, 2009)

Hehe : ) he's so cute <3 lol





Teehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excuse the face, I only had lipbalm on lol


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoenix06* 

 
_ 
He likes to play video games







_

 
Haha! He reminds me of my bf, mine's always on his computer playing games!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 20, 2009)

Me and my beau: (on and off for 5 years)




(it's all "fixed" because I later found out I had BBQ sauce on my chin LOL)

Chris and our "new baby" Bengal kitten named Leonidas:










His daughter (previous marriage) and I preparing to give little Leo his first bath:





I love him dearly! We are moving in together this weekend (I'm moving allll the way from Minneapolis to Nebraska....I must love him or be insane!) and we are going to Las Vegas next month to get married! He proposed last month with a Tiffany's engagement ring!!! It's a .25ct traditional Tiffany's setting...It's just perfect


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

Awww, everyone and there SO's are soo cute together!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 20, 2009)

Zabbazooey your Kitty is so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have the perfect engagement ring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations to your Engagement.


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 21, 2009)

Aww congrats to you!!


----------



## shyste (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm still fairly new to Specktra...but I wanted to share...I must say all of you guys pics are nice...really great looking couples!  All of these were b4 I cut my hair!

On one of our first dates


 
At Dave & Buster's


 
Being silly w/ friends ( had to edit)


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2009)

i love looking at these pictures! everybody looks so cute and happy!

here are a few of me and my husband...





in florida october 2008





on the cruise ship going around the bahamas.





and us at ome before i'm about to go on a girls night out!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are some pictures of me and my boyfriend. I met him through my best friend/roommate and we've been together since Feb '08. I love him sooo much! We love taking pictures, can you tell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Disneyland!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got in free cuz my friend worked there. Double yay!!





This is at La Jolla Shores. We love the beach!!





Our first trip together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We used my frequent flyer mileage to get two free roundtrip tickets to NY. So worth it!!





This was taken by using a Joby (portable tripod). People were staring because I had to adjust the camera then run over to the bench and sit down, all before the timer went off! This is my all time favorite picture!


----------



## ShangHaii (Mar 20, 2009)

This is the only decent picture of us together that i can find ATM. all of the other pics are weird. he`s usually scowling in them, or one of us blinked, or i look REALLY drunk. ^^






puffy chipmunk cheeks! 

And i'm actually wearing 3 inch heels in this picture. He is 6'2, and i am 5'2.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 20, 2009)

^^^ heeeheee, you guys are too cute!!


----------



## terramishu (Mar 21, 2009)

Ah all of you are so lovely <3

@zabbazooey
You guys would make a great family, you all look so happily in love. His daughter is so beautiful (she looks like a lady at such young age)! And mr.kitty is so pretty~~ He will grow up to be strong (Leonidas lol).

@Shanghaii
You guys are so cute!!! Doesn't your bf seem like a giant when he stands nest to you? Cause I always feel that my hubby is 999x bigger than I am. He's 6" and I'm 5"2 as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He always makes fun of my height *sob* and he loves me when I wear heels but unfortunately I'm really bad with them *shakes head*

Here's me and my hubby... no makeup cause I finally had great skin on that day haha. Usually my face is red with blemishes sigh.


----------



## fintia (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Here are some pictures of me and my boyfriend. I met him through my best friend/roommate and we've been together since Feb '08. I love him sooo much! We love taking pictures, can you tell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Disneyland!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got in free cuz my friend worked there. Double yay!!





This is at La Jolla Shores. We love the beach!!





Our first trip together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We used my frequent flyer mileage to get two free roundtrip tickets to NY. So worth it!!





This was taken by using a Joby (portable tripod). People were staring because I had to adjust the camera then run over to the bench and sit down, all before the timer went off! This is my all time favorite picture!_

 

we love San Francisco!!!!! we are planning to come back this year!


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShangHaii* 

 
_This is the only decent picture of us together that i can find ATM. all of the other pics are weird. he`s usually scowling in them, or one of us blinked, or i look REALLY drunk. ^^






puffy chipmunk cheeks! 

And i'm actually wearing 3 inch heels in this picture. He is 6'2, and i am 5'2._

 
Yyyyep I know all about that. I'm 5'4 and he's 6'4!!

I love this picture...hehee





Thiiiinkin about going blonde again.


----------



## fintia (Mar 22, 2009)

This is the more recent.. at Las Olas Art Festival






Hubby and I... 6 years!!! on March the 29


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 22, 2009)

fintia- you are gorgeous

you guys look totally great together.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

We've been together for over 2 years now and we're like an old married couple sometimes. We're pretty silly


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

OMG, all you guys are like the "Perfect Couple"s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Hehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My boyfriend would have a pretty good laugh if someone told him that.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 23, 2009)

.....


----------



## User93 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_ 
We've been together for over 2 years now and we're like an old married couple sometimes._

 
heheh omg girl that was so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mizz Coppertone - woooow you're so pretty


----------



## *lolly (Mar 23, 2009)

Me and my fiance... we've been together for almost 6 years and we have two little boys - Christian (4 years old) and Xavier (1 month old!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Me and my first son Christian:





Me and my second son Xavier:


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 23, 2009)

You guys are so cute!! You should definitely visit SF! I love it there!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_This is the more recent.. at Las Olas Art Festival






Hubby and I... 6 years!!! on March the 29_


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

_*lolly,_ your babies are beautiful.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 23, 2009)

^^^ i sooooo second that!!! beautifulllllll


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 23, 2009)

awww I feel the love. Cute pictures everyone, I have definitely seen some hotties!!!
Here´s me and my gorgeous fiancé (who I think is prettier than me! But he won´t agree lol)


----------



## flymestza (Mar 23, 2009)

Everyone looks so great!!!  Here's me and the hubby.

Japan Town about 2 years ago...







this was about a little over a year ago...







the most recent taken about 3 months ago...





Yeah we in our thirties but we sure don't act like it...haha!!!


----------



## *lolly (Mar 24, 2009)

aw thanks *cupcake_x* and *jenee.sum*! they are my _everything_


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 24, 2009)

*Austrian_Babe*: Ummmmm...ur fiance is super hot. hehehehehe way to go woman!! u guys are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 24, 2009)

i dont have a pic of us together on this comp, but here's my love:






and this is his daughter Paris, she's soooo adorable omg i love her:

*pic is kinda big so click lol*

http://i44.tinypic.com/2h69h84.jpg


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i dont have a pic of us together on this comp, but here's my love:






and this is his daughter Paris, she's soooo adorable omg i love her:

*pic is kinda big so click lol*

http://i44.tinypic.com/2h69h84.jpg_

 
Oooh, you guys are a hot couple, and she is sooooooo cute!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 24, 2009)

thank you babe! thats my lil hunnypot


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_*Austrian_Babe*: Ummmmm...ur fiance is super hot. hehehehehe way to go woman!! u guys are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!_

 
thank you. I like getting compliments on my fiancé more than actually receiving compliments myself haha


----------



## Moxy (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_thank you. I like getting compliments on my fiancé more than actually receiving compliments myself haha_

 
I think you are gorgeous with blonde or brown hair. Soooo pretty!!!!! You two are definitely a match for each other!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_thank you. I like getting compliments on my fiancé more than actually receiving compliments myself haha_

 
lol i actually feel the same way too! anytime someone compliments my bf...like when they see pics of us and stuff...im like, "THANK YOU!"


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 24, 2009)

austian_babe: you and your fiance are so cute together! psh you guys are BOTH hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got a wedding date picked out yet?


----------



## JohnGabrikh (Mar 25, 2009)

nice pics, every one look so happy


----------



## macfabulous (Mar 25, 2009)

me and my sexi hubby....


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_austian_babe: you and your fiance are so cute together! psh you guys are BOTH hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got a wedding date picked out yet?_

 
aw thanks. Yeah our date (for now) is March 13th 2010.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

This is Tyson and I!! He never really smiles in photos but whatever, I know hes a hot sexy man!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 26, 2009)

we went hiking a couple weeks back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i need to tan, he makes me look so pale D: can you believe he's CHINESE? idk how he gets so dark.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 26, 2009)

Sabrunka you're so teeeeeny!!!! I hope your man makes sure you eat from time to time


----------



## ayisha (Mar 26, 2009)

Damn! (first time poster long time mac lover)this forum could doubble as an interacial dating campain! I wonder if there is a coralation between mac loving and open mindedness...I cant seem to post mine though!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ayisha* 

 
_Damn! (first time poster long time mac lover)this forum could doubble as an interacial dating campain! I wonder if there is a coralation between mac loving and open mindedness...I cant seem to post mine though!_

 
I'm the production of an interracial marriage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom Puerto Rican and my dad is Irish, English and Scottish.

My boyfriend is Italian and Polish. I LOVE Italian men *drool*.


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 27, 2009)

I look so young


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_we went hiking a couple weeks back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i need to tan, he makes me look so pale D: *can you believe he's CHINESE?* idk how he gets so dark._

 
WHAT?! he's CHINESE?! r u serious? LOL he's full chinese or mixed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he soooo does not look chinese! but then again, i'm chinese and some ppl say i look filipino. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i sooo would have never guessed he's chinese.

ps. u guys are cute


----------



## aziajs (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_



_

 
You two make a seriously beautiful couple.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 27, 2009)

^^^ Word


----------



## User93 (Mar 27, 2009)

WTF! Everyone is soooo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cuteness overload!

*claralikesguts* - wow, I would never tell he is chinese! When you posted fotos before I was sure he is hispanic. You guys look awesome together, and I look pale compared to my bf aswell - he gets tan way easier than i do :/

*austrian_babe* - you guys look like you came here straight from hollywood!
 Such a beautiful couple!

*Sabrunka* - lol, you caught him smiling! My bf hardly ever smiles of photos too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*MissResha* - you didnt post a photo together but I can imaging how beautiful you guys look!  And Paris is too cute cmon!


Commenting every photo would make me spam the whole thread, but everyone is sooo cute together! Is it love in the air which makes people look like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Jenee.sum* - I think I commented your photos before but you are so cute. Just saw your userpic above my post ^^^


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 30, 2009)

I have lots!







hahaha this was for Movember!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i dont have a pic of us together on this comp, but here's my love:






and this is his daughter Paris, she's soooo adorable omg i love her:

*pic is kinda big so click lol*

http://i44.tinypic.com/2h69h84.jpg_

 
Handsome...Great teeth!!! I love Good Teeth!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_awww I feel the love. Cute pictures everyone, I have definitely seen some hotties!!!
Here´s me and my gorgeous fiancé (who I think is prettier than me! But he won´t agree lol)



_

 
You guys look like a Supermodel Couple!!! You are cuter...but he is running a tight race with you!! Gorgeous Couple!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 30, 2009)

Efionoawade, the first pic is sooo romantic!!! And your skin is soo perfect, I´m jealous (sorry to be OT)


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You guys look like a Supermodel Couple!!! You are cuter...but he is running a tight race with you!! Gorgeous Couple!_

 
yay I win lol. Thank you!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_Efionoawade, the first pic is sooo romantic!!! And your skin is soo perfect, I´m jealous (sorry to be OT)_

 
Thanks, love!!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_



_

 
You have such a gorgeous face.  I always find myself staring at your pics because there is something - I don't know if it's your eyes, your lashes, your cheekbones or what but it always captures my attention.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Sabrunka you're so teeeeeny!!!! I hope your man makes sure you eat from time to time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Baha I KNOWW I'm tiny... I'm 5'10 and skinny as a twig baha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He knows I eat, so he doesn't bug me about it! Although I have people everyday telling me I need to eat more, or ask if im anorexic, and I get annoyed cuz I EAT LIKE A PIG!! Just now I inhaled a couple of cupcakes mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## xxMsJLavantxx (Mar 30, 2009)

How do I post the pics directly on my response?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

You have to save the pictures somewhere like photobucket and then insert IMG the link to the picture


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Baha I KNOWW I'm tiny... I'm 5'10 and skinny as a twig baha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He knows I eat, so he doesn't bug me about it! Although I have people everyday telling me I need to eat more, or ask if im anorexic, and I get annoyed cuz I EAT LIKE A PIG!! Just now I inhaled a couple of cupcakes mmmmmmmmmm._

 
Girl enjoy your body...most would kill for it....I'm personally thinking of switching heads with you my damn self...But getting that body tan enuff to match my head may cause me some issues!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_But getting that body tan enuff to match my head may cause me some issues!!_

 
ROFL!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ayisha* 

 
_ I wonder if there is a coralation between mac loving and open mindedness...I cant seem to post mine though!_

 
Hmmm... I don't think MAC has anything to do with it. Times are just changing. And that's a good thing!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_yay I win lol. Thank you!_

 

yep you are edging him out dressed...I would have to see him Naked to declare a true winner


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 31, 2009)

You're too sweet aziajs!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_yep you are edging him out dressed...I would have to see him Naked to declare a true winner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
ROTFLMAO! i second that. *Austrian_Babe*, post up a pic and we'll take a final poll


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 2, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of me and my hubby. Enjoy!

A few months after having my baby






Dinner at Red Lobster Yum!!






Last year for Thanksgiving. Sorry for the background.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_ROTFLMAO! i second that. *Austrian_Babe*, post up a pic and we'll take a final poll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol you guys are too funny. In all honesty, he´ll win...he works out like a madman, and I don´t.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is pics of me and my family in Bejing and in the states. I have been with my fiance for ten years. We have two little angels.  I seen the most beautiful couples on this thread! Have a great day!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 11, 2009)

.......


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 11, 2009)

dayum coppertone ur fuggen hot!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 11, 2009)

Fuck the Botox I think imma get some boobs like Coppertone lmao


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_yay I win lol. Thank you!_

 
Your fiance is a cutie!


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 11, 2009)

Had to add me and my hubby...married 7 years together 9


----------



## kimmy (Apr 14, 2009)

figures for our first picture together my skin looks like shit, right? we're actually the same height, but i'm wearing heels that's why i'm bent over a little and still taller than him. i love being the tall one haha!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_figures for our first picture together my skin looks like shit, right? we're actually the same height, but i'm wearing heels that's why i'm bent over a little and still taller than him. i love being the tall one haha!



_

 
You guys look amazing!! How friggin cute!! Again...Love a man with great teeth and big..I mean nice hands !!!


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Apr 15, 2009)

Me and Michael downtown last month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yaay 

<3


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 16, 2009)

^^u guys are soo cute


----------



## Moofy (Apr 16, 2009)

Such beautiful people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this thread.

My boyfriend has a tendency to duck out of photos at the last second! Or obscure himself in some way that I end up taking up most of the frame and it looks as if I'm really self-obsessed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not good! Good photos of the two of us are few and far between. 





^This one HAD to go in black and white, we were in Belgium at the time and completely frozen! Our faces look so red in colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








It's a shame I look kinda naked in this one, eh? I wasn't, I promise 

Guess how old he is! It's a challenge, no one ever gets it right.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm diggin this thread!! So many beautiful pictures...I'm so sentimental...I love love!!  

So here's me and my Sweetpea...he's sweet and funny and sexy and cute!! We've been together for almost 3 years. He treats me like a princess, does absolutely everything for me...and he supports my MAC habit!! I love him to pieces!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

^ You guys look great together!!


----------



## sparkfae (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww its so cute to see couples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My bf would kill me if he knew i posted a picture of him up..he hates having his picture takin unless its of him skateboarding..silly boys ha





This was taken on halloween 08.His mom wanted to curl my hair that night haha,and he dressed up like a woman in a green dress with slits on the side bwuha..Shh I didn't tell you this ha.He's been growing his hair out for a few years now to donate to locks of love.Such a sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..Oh and Im crouching down to make him look taller *snicker* hehe


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 16, 2009)

^^^^ u guys are soo cute! I love ur glasses


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moofy* 

 
_Guess how old he is! It's a challenge, no one ever gets it right._

 
Okay... he looks about 16, but I'll say he's 25-27.


----------



## sparkfae (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moofy* 

 
_
Guess how old he is! It's a challenge, no one ever gets it right._

 
I say 22.

Some people thought my bf was 19 but he's actually 24,must be nice when  people think you look 5 years younger then you are haha


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moofy* 

 
_

* Guess how old he is! It's a challenge, no one ever gets it right.*_

 


He looks to be in his mid 30's from what I can see in the first photo.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ I agree...Early 30's


----------



## Moofy (Apr 17, 2009)

Spot on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He'll be 26 this year.


----------



## x0besoz (Apr 17, 2009)

so i just went thru this whole thread and it was like an emotional roller coaster! everyone is so pretty and you can feel the love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 for interracial relationships!

so i feel like i want to post picture of me and mine <3 
we've know each other for over 3 years and been together officially 2 and 1/2 years although it feels like longer 
these are pictures from our date in times square last week






i was seriously on my tippy toes lol





he's dumb and never looks at the cam 





and so i had to embarrass myself doing dumb faces in public but he loves me lol


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 17, 2009)

xobesoz u are so hot girl!   You guys make a beautiful couple


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You guys look amazing!! How friggin cute!! Again...Love a man with great teeth and big..I mean nice hands !!!_

 
me too!


----------



## User35 (Apr 19, 2009)

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...9/DSC00364.jpg


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 19, 2009)

Such friggin beautiful couples!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 19, 2009)

^^ I totally agree.  Everyone is so freaken hot!


----------



## User93 (Apr 20, 2009)

Everyone is soooo cute!!! 

x0besoz I second what BeccalovesMac said.. you look awesome!


----------



## HollieErin (Apr 25, 2009)

possible my favourite photo. He's a pro paintball player, and he was trying to teach me how to play :S


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x0besoz* 

 
_so i just went thru this whole thread and it was like an emotional roller coaster! everyone is so pretty and you can feel the love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 for interracial relationships!

so i feel like i want to post picture of me and mine <3 
we've know each other for over 3 years and been together officially 2 and 1/2 years although it feels like longer 
these are pictures from our date in times square last week






i was seriously on my tippy toes lol





he's dumb and never looks at the cam 





and so i had to embarrass myself doing dumb faces in public but he loves me lol_

 
cute!! your makeup is gorgeous btw


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_we went hiking a couple weeks back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i need to tan, he makes me look so pale D: can you believe he's CHINESE? idk how he gets so dark.









_

 
Wow beautiful scenery and beautiful couple.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 25, 2009)

First three pictures were taken at Venice Beach in LA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















This was actually taken today.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_cute!! your makeup is gorgeous btw_

 





 x0besoz you shoud post a Tutorial on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_This was actually taken today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
You two are a very pretty couple. 

Btw I love your teeth + your Smile


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2009)

here is a picture of me and nick (hubby!) we're both a bit tipsy because we'd already drunk one bottle of wine and were on our second!


----------



## Yushimi (May 2, 2009)

D'oh. I never saw this thread LOLZ!! Time for me to join in the fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're all so beautiful with your SO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my little snippets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, he's a bf only but I love him a lot. Been together for 1.5 years now lolz. I got together with him when I was still in high school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So it's kinda like my high school sweetheart but he was in university...LOLZ










After I posted these pics...I just realized we dont take a lot of pictures together LOLZ!!! All of these pictures are terrible...hmm...lolz sucks that there's not a lot of pictures together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's always only him or only me. Feel the love


----------



## TheDiesel (May 11, 2009)

My fiance Erik & I


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 11, 2009)

^ Aww you guys look so cute!


----------



## User93 (May 11, 2009)

Diesel, wow, your skin looks flawless!!! Beautiful couple


----------



## TheDiesel (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Diesel, wow, your skin looks flawless!!! Beautiful couple_

 
Thank you!! I try, and that was actually a day with zero make up too.


----------



## aroseisarose (May 11, 2009)

you 2 are hot!


----------



## User67 (May 14, 2009)

Here are a few pics of me & my love. We have been married for almost 6 years & have been together for a total of 11 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was a few years ago at a wedding, I was addicted to tanning back then...





Here are some from April last year...









And here is our most recent pic...


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 14, 2009)

^^ You two are a beautiful couple!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

Nyla...you guys make a beautiful Couple!!!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 14, 2009)

dayummmmmmmm Nyla u are gawjus!!!!


----------



## User67 (May 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 16, 2009)

Wow, Diesel ... You guys look super-super cute together!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 16, 2009)

Nyla, you guys look great together


----------



## babydollala (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smaxwell01* 

 
_This is my hubby and I last year, June 23, 2007......






and this is us a couple of weeks ago!



_

 

awww i was gonna cry when i saw your wedding pic. u look beautiful and happy! i wish u many many anniversaries to come


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x0besoz* 

 
_so i just went thru this whole thread and it was like an emotional roller coaster! everyone is so pretty and you can feel the love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 for interracial relationships!

so i feel like i want to post picture of me and mine <3 
we've know each other for over 3 years and been together officially 2 and 1/2 years although it feels like longer 
these are pictures from our date in times square last week






i was seriously on my tippy toes lol





he's dumb and never looks at the cam 





and so i had to embarrass myself doing dumb faces in public but he loves me lol_

 

i LOVE your makeup here! its beauuutifullll. 
& 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for interracial relationships too !


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i dont have a pic of us together on this comp, but here's my love:






and this is his daughter Paris, she's soooo adorable omg i love her:

*pic is kinda big so click lol*

http://i44.tinypic.com/2h69h84.jpg_

 

she is soooooo adorable! reminds me of my boyfriends neice, aaliyah.


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_thank you babe! thats my lil hunnypot_

 

you wronte 'hunnypot' .. i read, 'paintpot'

i think im starting to think i have a problem. lol.


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 21, 2009)

all cell phone quality


----------



## jenee.sum (May 21, 2009)

^^^ u guys look soo happy and cute together! awww


----------



## BrawnShuga (May 26, 2009)

I LOVEEE this thread! The pix look SO adorable, you all make lovely couples! Oh well, this is the Hubby & I.

The First one was the most recent - 2nd Year Anniversary.
Thanks for viewing!


----------



## aziajs (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrawnShuga* 

 
_I LOVEEE this thread! The pix look SO adorable, you all make lovely couples! Oh well, this is the Hubby & I.

The First one was the most recent - 2nd Year Anniversary.
Thanks for viewing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Beautiful couple....and you are striking!


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrawnShuga* 

 
_I LOVEEE this thread! The pix look SO adorable, you all make lovely couples! Oh well, this is the Hubby & I.

The First one was the most recent - 2nd Year Anniversary.
Thanks for viewing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
WOW, you are absolutely gorgeous! You make such a great looking couple


----------



## BrawnShuga (May 26, 2009)

Aww! Thank you!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrawnShuga* 

 
_I LOVEEE this thread! The pix look SO adorable, you all make lovely couples! Oh well, this is the Hubby & I.

The First one was the most recent - 2nd Year Anniversary.
Thanks for viewing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree...handsome Couple.....Hot to Death Wife!!!


----------



## NernersHuman (May 26, 2009)

Here's a couple pics of my fiance DJ and I. He is my absolute best friend in the whole wide world.


----------



## x0besoz (May 30, 2009)

awww i forgot i even posted this here because we broke up a couple days after ...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_cute!! your makeup is gorgeous btw_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 x0besoz you shoud post a Tutorial on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAG0TS0UUL* 

 
_i LOVE your makeup here! its beauuutifullll. 
& 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for interracial relationships too !_

 
 thqnks ladies u guys r so sweet will try and do a tutorial sometime soon on that look 





 for interracial relationships! i love seeing the diversity =]


----------



## JSmart04 (May 30, 2009)

me and my babe. going on 8 months


----------



## aziajs (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JSmart04* 

 
_me and my babe. going on 8 months_

 
very cute.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 30, 2009)




----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 6, 2009)

oooo!!! me too me too!! oh && i'm sorry if theyre a bit big. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























it's like him and i have a problem getting good pics or something lmao


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 11, 2009)

^^^^cuteness


----------



## Adrastea (Jun 21, 2009)

My boyfriend and I are really into the rave scene (we even met at a rave).
For us, it's not just a place to go party on the weekends. It's a community or people that share our love of music and our views of life. We're kandi kids and we believe in PLURR. Peace, Love, Unity, Respect and Responsibility.
On April 19th at midnight at The 420 Fest, we got rave-married by our good friend Froste. It's like getting married, but within the rave community as a symbol of our love and loyalty.
Here are some pics from the night.









Here's one from our trip to Nebraska. We were there for 3 months to help his mom through surgery and to help her move into a slightly larger town (i.e. one with a population of more that 300).




We spent most of our time being very silly.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 23, 2009)

*deleted*


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 29, 2009)

kids at heart


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ Those are the cutest pics


----------



## krijsten (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol at the second pic... He was sleeping! I was taking pictures.

I havent seen him in 3.5 months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are from my last trip to Denver.. We spent a lot of time in.. bed.

*17 days and he'll be here!!*


----------



## cazgh (Jun 30, 2009)

These are brilliant - all dead cute and what a good idea.

This is me and my husband - we got married in March and I love him to pieces he is just the best!!

And he is really supportive of my make up addiction -bless him


----------



## christinakate (Jul 1, 2009)

Me and the Boyfriend at prom.





And again !





And at fireworks ! His eyes are unfortunately almost shut ! But hes cute.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_



_

 

you guys are so frikkin adorable together!! these pictures totally put a smile on my face, thanks for sharing em!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 4, 2009)

[[ Edit ]]


----------



## User93 (Jul 4, 2009)

wpw hhunt2.. I always found you very very beautiful, and so are you 2 as a couple! wow!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicygirl* 

 
_you guys are so frikkin adorable together!! these pictures totally put a smile on my face, thanks for sharing em!_

 






 aww thank you!!! and you are very welcome!


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 19, 2009)

Terrrrrible picture quality, bad phone camera but here's one of us anyway =)


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

So heres me and my boy friend of nearly three years. Hes my first love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we are still going strong and i love him very much.
my sisters wedding june 2009








my 15th birthday 




my 16th birthday he bough candy underwear as a joke haha 




and the braclet i had my eye on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







christmas 2006




and a friends party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sorry for showing off all our pics hehe


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 13, 2009)

Awh this thread is so cute:

heres my and my other half of 2 years :]
no prizes for guessing we went to see Metallica.










After a few cosmopolitan's (on his part, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





this is why i never smile with teeth..

woah these pics are big, sorry. If he sees this he will kill me


----------



## minni4bebe (Aug 15, 2009)

This is probably the first time any of you have seen my face lol.


----------



## User27 (Aug 15, 2009)

*****


----------



## Untitled_Diva (Aug 15, 2009)

Everyone looks so cute! it makes me want to have someone! lol keep hope alive


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_my boyfriend and i met at school... we are the in same cosmetology class! we have been together for 6 months. he is my first serious relationship and he makes me so happy!!! <3 <3 <3 oh and sorry if the pictures are too big! i'm not sure how to make them smaller... 



















_

 

You totally rock the blue hair!!!! I _*LOVE*_ it!!!!


----------



## randeezi00 (Aug 23, 2009)

It's super goofy looking cell phone pic...oh well this is like my only pic with my boyfriend...maybe I should get on that haha ...


----------



## limararwot (Aug 23, 2009)

My amazing boy toy, haha! We went to the same high school and have been dating since May 26, 2007. <3





senior class trip - may '08





us with our moms before senior prom - may '08





spring break - march '09





birthday dinner - august '09


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 24, 2009)

Me & my Gonci 

We have been dating for 2 years and 7 months, but he's been after me for 4 years now ahaha

December 31 2007 (I didn't use any make up omg)






On the beach this past week



 



2007 again  I fell and he saved me ahaha






In the train xD







Finally I'm going to buy a new camera, so we will take a lot more pictures with much more quality!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *limararwot* 

 
_




birthday dinner - august '09_

 
You are really really pretty.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow! Everybody (and their sig. other) looks gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy times! Congrats, fellow Specktrettes!

Here's a pic of my bf and I from a couple of years back (2007, I think).  We've been together for 9 years now. He is, thankfully, quite enthusiastic about both my makeup and academic addictions.


----------



## limararwot (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_You are really really pretty._

 
Awww, oh wow. Thanks!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahhhh I love this thread, it makes me smile! This is me and the ever-amazing bf, I love him... He saved my life ^_^ 
We've known each other since we were 13 & 14 (I'm the older woman... lol) and we got together this year. I've never been happier!

(Excuse the bleariness, I'd just drank like... and entire bottle of white wine (omfg how classy D: ) and we never take photos together really!...)

Posing to look 'nice' ;D






And what the candid-snapped reality is more like (me trying to attack him and eat his eyebrows off...?) xD


----------



## Strawberrymold (Sep 4, 2009)

Me and my man of five years on my b-day. It was a tropical theme party hint the lei and the paper umbrella in my hair


----------



## Jennifer*** (Oct 29, 2009)

Me and my husband have been together for one year now and married for 6 months.  I know that doesn't sound long and it was an un-conventional way of meeting.  We meet a few years ago on myspace of all places, I'm from California and he's from the U.K.  We just became really good e-friends and wrote each other constantly, then starting talking to each other hours on the phone and a year after befriending him on there, I was on a plane to the U.K. and it was just true love when we finally did meet.  He proposed to me and we've been together every day since meeting.  Sorry for writing so much, I just love him so much! <3 

And I love this thread, it's so sweet to see everyone and their loves! =-)













Our wedding day *lol, my dress ended up pushes up the girls too high! *


----------



## hello_my_apple (Nov 5, 2009)

i hate the way i look in this pic!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2009)

hello_my_apple i think you both look hot! such a lovely couple!

here is one of me and hubby the other week - both had quite a bit to drink hence my weird teeth flashing grin! this was quite late in the night too where i could no longer be bother to re-apply my lippie and gloss!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hello_my_apple i think you both look hot! such a lovely couple!_

 

Thanks girl you 2!


----------



## moonlit (Nov 18, 2009)

Lou, you and your OH look great!! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hello_my_apple i think you both look hot! such a lovely couple!

here is one of me and hubby the other week - both had quite a bit to drink hence my weird teeth flashing grin! this was quite late in the night too where i could no longer be bother to re-apply my lippie and gloss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_


----------



## Junkie (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## fallenang3l211 (Dec 17, 2009)

His birthday this past November





EDC09





AUG09


----------



## jadedOll (Dec 18, 2009)

Me & my "He"..Thank you, Jesus for "Us". 

1st pic is when we were first dating
2nd pic is us in Suisun City on the water..He's 6'8" i'm 5'7" that's me on tip toes & him bending knees.
3 & 4th I cant keep my hands off of him apparently


----------



## themacbarbie (Dec 18, 2009)

.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 21, 2009)

here's mine with the guy I <3






This pic always makes me smile coz I look so happy in his arms.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_kids at heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
These are really really amazing ... You guys look superb together ... As Pam said before - The cutest ever!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 21, 2009)

Mubeen, you guys look great together ... That and really happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All pics on here are just awesome!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 22, 2009)

Anvika ... so true! I hope things work out for us and we get married ..

everyone looks so happy in these pics! this thread makes me happy


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 22, 2009)

.....


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheDiesel* 

 
_My fiance Erik & I







_

 
omg you're not wearing makeup!?!?! jealous! amazing skin. seriously!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 23, 2009)

I love these pics.. btw you look great with red lipstick on 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_some new pictures

Vegas!






_


----------



## preciouscharm (Dec 24, 2009)

Monterey, CA


----------



## jadedOll (Dec 24, 2009)

^ Cannery Row!! We absolutely LOVE "Fish Hopper"..I see the window we try an always eat near 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely something I will miss about Cali


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 24, 2009)

^^ Monterey is so beautiful... and you guys make such a gorgeous couple!!! thanks so much for sharing


----------



## preciouscharm (Dec 30, 2009)

^ Monterey is beautiful!! We loved it. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 30, 2009)

Me, my fiance and my angel on christmas.


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 30, 2009)

At the beginning of our relationship......


----------



## fingie (Dec 30, 2009)

We don't get to take many pics together because he had to PCS to another state like a month after we started dating and then when we do get to see each other the last thing on our minds is taking pics, lol! Soooo yeah. We've been together over a year with it all being long distance... and it's gonna be that way for another year because he just recently deployed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahahah I hate this pic of me but its like the only one of us that I have..


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 30, 2009)

^ i feel you, my bf is in the Marines. long distance is so hard


----------



## fingie (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_^ i feel you, my bf is in the Marines. long distance is so hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its esp hard because now that he's in Afghanistan it's not like I can just get some plane tickets for my daughter and I to go see him in GA like we could before... Thankfully so far it's going fairly quickly (its been about a month and a half) and he gets R&R in Feb but I'm just dreading the March-Nov timeframe because thats like, 8 mos. Suckkyyyy.  Guess I'll just have to make myself more active on Specktra to keep my mind off of it


----------



## Rockette13 (Jan 5, 2010)

Love of my life. <3


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Jan 6, 2010)

^SOOO cute! I love the black and white picture, it looks like an ad for a new romantic movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel all the marine girlfriends...my guy is in too. He *almost* was going to afghanistan this month, but didn't because he gets out of the marines in April. (...Phew) Still, long distance is hard, since there's 400+ miles between us. D: 

Sadly there's no photo where we BOTH look good, so here is one of him looking good and me looking like I have emo-bedhead-syndrome (I had literally just gotten up...) and one from the military ball where I look alright and he is tilted at a weird angle (he hates himself in this pic, go figure!)


----------



## User93 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dani Cakes, this is sooo beautiful! All photos here are, but your just have such a joyful holiday spirit to it. Awesome.


----------



## starfck (Jan 16, 2010)

our little family ^-^









i miss my bangs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












yay for interracial couples ^-^


----------



## kimmy (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Guess I'll just have to make myself more active on Specktra to keep my mind off of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i spent like six hours a day on specktra while mine was in iraq. it helps, trust.


----------



## ShadyPink (Jan 24, 2010)

Me & My Love on New Years






Bad angle for me, but he looks cute. lol


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 24, 2010)

reunited...











about to head out for dinner..


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 25, 2010)

Clara, you guys are too cute for words! I also dig your outfit btw (black dress and nude pumps) well done


----------



## hhunt2 (Jan 26, 2010)

[[ Edit ]]


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 26, 2010)

He's the love of my life. I was in a really bad relationship prior to him and never thought what real love is. He's amazing.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 7, 2010)

awwww Clara!!!! i got a little teary-eyed when i saw this! i know how much he means to you so glad he's back safe!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_reunited...











about to head out for dinner..













_


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_reunited...











about to head out for dinner..













_

 
Aaaw, love those photos! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

i love looking at pictures of all the happy couples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so cute!


----------



## kayefaye (Feb 13, 2010)

Us on our 7 year anniversary in the city of San Francisco on a tour of the bay <3


----------



## Didididums (Feb 14, 2010)

This is me and my boyfriend of 3 and a half years! Still going strong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have no make up in either of these photos! Excuse me!  Actually I have make up in the second bt its rough and ready!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 15, 2010)

BunnyBunnyBunny + Officerjenny 8D


----------



## kimmy (Feb 15, 2010)

everyone's so cute! kaye, you look so young to be having a seven year anniversary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_




BunnyBunnyBunny + Officerjenny 8D_

 
i cannot explain why, but this photo made me really happy.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 15, 2010)

Me and my boy Rob of almost 4 years. The pics are old to new. It's funny to look at the changing hair and when I started wearing makeup. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































The last one is from Valentine's Day Dinner last night.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_reunited...



_

 

What a sweet picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OT but that's across the street from my sister's house!


----------



## Didididums (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockette13* 

 
_Love of my life. <3















_

 

Rockette13 You seem like such a nice couple! I love the blue hair in the last pic too!


----------



## Civies (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_We don't get to take many pics together because he had to PCS to another state like a month after we started dating and then when we do get to see each other the last thing on our minds is taking pics, lol! Soooo yeah. We've been together over a year with it all being long distance... and it's gonna be that way for another year because he just recently deployed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahahah I hate this pic of me but its like the only one of us that I have.._

 
You guys are too cute together. I think you look gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I feel you girl, cause my boyfriend is in Vegas and we've been together for 1 and a half years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its hard but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 16, 2010)

Everyone is so cute together!!

Here we are before his sisters wedding at our apartment:


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Everyone is so cute together!!

Here we are before his sisters wedding at our apartment:




_

 
Kelly you 2 look great  together! Love you Dress


----------



## Cydonian (Apr 6, 2010)

Getting married in July!


----------



## marusia (Apr 6, 2010)

I was (pretty) pregnant at the time. Be gentle on my fat ass.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 6, 2010)

My fiancee and I... We are getting married in March next year


----------



## BandAid209 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's my husband and I!




<br>




<br>


----------



## BandAid209 (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its esp hard because now that he's in Afghanistan it's not like I can just get some plane tickets for my daughter and I to go see him in GA like we could before... Thankfully so far it's going fairly quickly (its been about a month and a half) and he gets R&R in Feb but I'm just dreading the March-Nov timeframe because thats like, 8 mos. Suckkyyyy.  Guess I'll just have to make myself more active on Specktra to keep my mind off of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I understand. I've been married to my husband for four years... and we've spent more than half of that time apart. He has been in Afghanistan since June on his second deployment and he was in Iraq for 15 months from 06-08. The longest I had to go without seeing my husband was 10 months!


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BandAid209* 

 
_Here's my husband and I!




<br>




<br>



_

 
another military wife/gf! there seems to quite a few of us here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you guys are adorable. i especially like the first pic!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 9, 2010)

The other pics I posted are really old. Here is a more recent one of me Bubba Cakes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have been together for over a decade and we have two kids.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## littlepickle (Apr 10, 2010)

Littlepickle spam time!

Here's my lovely Pickle/Michael/Mike/Buddy - he answers to all manner of things! And I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Together for 3 years+, planning to get engaged this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Currently he's overseas for 6 months but I've survived one month so far and I can survive more! *fist pumping and general rowdy tough noises*




Early last year..




After picking me up from the airport (I'd been in Australia on holiday for a few weeks)




Weekend away with friends in January - half removed make up from earlier photo shoot, quite drunk here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Going to a screening of the Rocky Horror Show as Magenta and Brad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And I had to share this one because he did not know the bow clip was there! I had put it in way earlier and he hadn't noticed. Was a struggle not to giggle all morning. Finally I managed to take some pictures under the pretense that it was to photograph his moustache (he's immensely proud of the mo) but a giggle fit made him grab the camera to see! Sigh. He had it in for a couple of hours though, heehee!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Littlepickle spam time!

Here's my lovely Pickle/Michael/Mike/Buddy - he answers to all manner of things! And I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Together for 3 years+, planning to get engaged this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Currently he's overseas for 6 months but I've survived one month so far and I can survive more! *fist pumping and general rowdy tough noises*




Early last year..




After picking me up from the airport (I'd been in Australia on holiday for a few weeks)




Weekend away with friends in January - half removed make up from earlier photo shoot, quite drunk here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Going to a screening of the Rocky Horror Show as Magenta and Brad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And I had to share this one because he did not know the bow clip was there! I had put it in way earlier and he hadn't noticed. Was a struggle not to giggle all morning. Finally I managed to take some pictures under the pretense that it was to photograph his moustache (he's immensely proud of the mo) but a giggle fit made him grab the camera to see! Sigh. He had it in for a couple of hours though, heehee!_

 
Ya'll are so cute together! And this is gonna probably sound weird but in the Rocky Horror picture, HELLO BOOBIES!!! Wish I could get mine to lift like that! LOL.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha they're just excessively large and that French Maid costume is super low! I'm a 12E - I think that's a 36 or a 38E in the US?


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_My fiancee and I... We are getting married in March next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Oh my you look abit different from your avatar! hehes you look so pretty here hun!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_









BunnyBunnyBunny + Officerjenny 8D_

 
The two most gorgeous guys side by side - just beautiful!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Oh my you look abit different from your avatar! hehes you look so pretty here hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha yeah thats an old photo... its from NYE 2008....

My avatar is from just a couple of months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I changed my hair


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Hahaha yeah thats an old photo... its from NYE 2008....

My avatar is from just a couple of months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I changed my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohhhhhhhhh. me likeyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha oh wells Carina, you look awesome regardless


----------



## LC (Apr 27, 2010)

me and my husband kyle <3













and one of kyle on halloween, had to throw this in, i did the makeup


----------



## bellaxo812 (Apr 28, 2010)

Me and my sweetie


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Everybody *= Aww...


----------



## littlepickle (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_me and my husband kyle <3













and one of kyle on halloween, had to throw this in, i did the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_

 
You two look great together and I just have to say how much I love the green eyeshadow! Beautiful


----------



## mocha_queen (May 4, 2010)

Doesnt he look happy? lol
Im always making him late!


----------



## xFlossy (May 8, 2010)

Ok this is me and my soon to be Husband ( I personally hate the word "fiancee" lol so I just call him my Husband instead ). Excuse the smokers teeth too. Yuck!


----------



## thezander (May 18, 2010)

My bf and me at a wedding we went to last weekend. Please do forgive the fat angle of me.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 8, 2010)

^u don't look chubby u guys are adorable


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## bellaboomboom (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is a picture of me and my hubby!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## hello_my_apple (Sep 9, 2010)

k.a.t you are gorgeous!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2010)

A couple of shots from our third wedding anniversary photo shoot:


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2010)

^ you know how much i love those photos of you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super awesome!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 12, 2010)

**delete**


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 12, 2010)

I didn't know you were married, ShadowyLady-- really awesome pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is me and Allen. In our jammies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I said "let's both fake laugh" and here is the result


----------



## HMC (Oct 15, 2010)

Me and my gorgeous Fiance!! He's my Handsome Prince and he calls me his Princess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we're getting married on May 21, 2011!


----------



## HMC (Oct 15, 2010)

and another just for fun! This is when me and my parents went to visit my Fiance down in Florida where he lives...yes people, we have been long distance for 1 year and 5 months and we are till going strong! Well...obviously lol we're getting married for crying out loud lol!


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 18, 2010)

The boy and I got very bored today.


----------



## singer82 (Nov 12, 2010)

My Finace and I. Were getting married in July. I hope these arnt too big.








  	This is an older one of us...


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree




Sario said:


> Just proves what I already knew... damn, us Specktra ladies are hot! With hot guys to boot!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Nov 28, 2010)

When we first met 2 years ago.





  	last yrs halloween









  	Vegas Nov 10"


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Nov 28, 2010)

When we first met 2 years ago.





  	last yrs halloween









  	Vegas Nov 10"


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

^ So cute! Not sure what it is, you guys just look good together 

















	i love the hell out of him!


----------



## CrazyC (Dec 12, 2010)

i hope people will be nice  This is me(on the left) and my amazing girlfriend at our prom last year,





  	then at our 1 year and 8 months anniversary a few months ago....




  	i wish everyone the time of their life with their significant other!!
  	love,
  	cam!


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2011)

Since I talk about him all the time, I thought I'd post a picture of me with The Great Enabler...


----------



## User38 (Jan 6, 2011)

katred you are adorable.. and your GE is adorable too..


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2011)

Aw, thank you!!! I really lucked out with this one!




HerGreyness said:


> katred you are adorable.. and your GE is adorable too..


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 3, 2011)

Well last time I posted, I was with Justin...we were together 5 years & unravild in moments. I grew, we 1st got together when I was 18 & broke up last summer...It just wasn't going to last....

  	Now this is Mike...it's been 6 months...a very happy 6 months. I have never felt more loved & beautiful in my life!


----------



## Candy Christ (Feb 9, 2011)

You two are really cute together! The second picture is so beautiful 




CrazyC said:


> i hope people will be nice  This is me(on the left) and my amazing girlfriend at our prom last year,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red (Feb 11, 2011)

more recent pics ;o)


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 28, 2011)

My husband and I

  	2008 Back when we were just friends




  	Aug 2009 Our first wedding (small wedding)




  	Feb 2010 Our second wedding (Big wedding)




  	April 2011 In our home with our beautiful 6 month old daughter


----------



## littlepickle (May 1, 2011)

My partner Michael and I at my mum's Civil Union in March - 6 months pregnant with our first child, a son who is due in June


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> My partner Michael and I at my mum's Civil Union in March - 6 months pregnant with our first child, a son who is due in June


  	oohh i just commented on facebook! you all lovely lovely! absolutely perfect picture!


----------



## dxgirly (May 2, 2011)

from today:


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

aww you guys are so cute!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 18, 2012)

My Husband & I


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 12, 2012)

yayyyyy everyone is soo cutee... too bad i can't post it right now.. i am in office.. will surely post one, as i go home..


----------

